# PHMG: "Insert Catchy Prep Title Here..."



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

16 weeks out: below

15 weeks out: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=266599&page=5&p=5021119#post5021119

14 weeks out: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=266599&page=8&p=5033453#post5033453

13 weeks out: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/266599-phmg-insert-catchy-prep-title-here-10.html#post5045591

12 weeks out: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=266599&page=12&p=5059577#post5059577

11 weeks out: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=266599&page=15&p=5071463#post5071463

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Basically, i've made a £500 pound bet witht the members on another forum that i will compete within the next 5 months. So that's it....literally no way im backing out of this one.

Deal was that i get to £500 for personal bet and then anything else that is bet against me will be given to Devon Air Ambulance (with proof of donation of course).

So if anyone on here wants to bet against me being on stage, your money will go directly to Devon Air Ambulance Should i actually go through with it this time.

Will be giving it my all mind you so its not just a case of going up there for the cash in any condition. I'm playing to win. Only way really.

I want to do the classic class at the Midlands Championships (Birmingham) on the 07/09/2014

My weight limit is 84kg. Start pictures taken today at 88.3kg. (5'10")



I may find that my weight doesnt go down and hovers or even raises as i progress. If this is the case i will choose a different class, but just focusing on getting the fat off first.

Im not going to bang on because we all know how many times i've bigged up this s.hit and it hasn't happened so that it really. Looking really forward to it all though.

Training session today was delts and a few arm pump sets.

Delts

Smith press x5 sets

DB lat raise x5 sets

Front delt DB raise x5 sets

Rear delt fly x5 sets

Arms

Cable pressdown x5 sets

rope hammer curl x5 sets

Abbs

50 crunches

Then 40 mins cardio

*Diet/plan*

*
*Wake 60mins cardio

m1. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast

TRAIN/cardio

m3. 3 scoops mass gainer (MX4 Mass Xplosion by Extreme Labs), 250g pineapple (weight includes juice)

m4. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast

m5. 2 lean mince burgers, 2 buns, 3 potato waffles

Thats it really. Will do weekly pics because thats how i judge progress and daily updates. Thanks for reading.

*
*


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck with this mate!

I reckon you sound determined this time tbh.

In!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Let's see you on stage this time.

Good luck mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck with this mate!
> 
> I reckon you sound determined this time tbh.
> 
> In!





R0BLET said:


> In! Let's see you on stage this time.
> 
> Good luck mate


I've got a baby to provide for...no way i can afford to lose £500 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I've got a baby to provide for...no way i can afford to lose £500 :lol:


4 months to smash it! Anyone helping you prep?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I've got a baby to provide for...no way i can afford to lose £500 :lol:


Lol, congrats by the way!

I remember you coming off to try, well done sir!!

Still natty? In great nick tbh


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

remember ur contest prep journo before mate. dont bottle this one :whistling:

goodluck dude. good cause aswell


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 4 months to smash it! Anyone helping you prep?


Na. Takes the fun out of it. I'll get help with the last week as I'm not experienced in that area.



Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, congrats by the way!
> 
> I remember you coming off to try, well done sir!!
> 
> Still natty? In great nick tbh


Started injectables 2 weeks ago (total of 3ml a week lol) and did a cycle of XL Rebellion from Extreme Labs for 3 weeks before that. So 5 weeks total.

Before that I stayed strong and didn't use for just over 12 months. Was very hard but worth or now. First scan on Tuesday.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Why do you do this to yourself Marc, we all know you will back out (again) please take up another sport, and leave this to the big boys........................that is what i was going to say, but i could not bring myself to write it (oops looks like i did) 

Only joking mate good luck, i think you might be more prepared this time around, having tried a number of times, you now know what it takes, i could not do it, many years ago i did give it some thought after quite a few people said i would do well, but i am to weak to do it, no will power.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Why do you do this to yourself Marc, we all know you will back out (again) please take up another sport, and leave this to the big boys........................that is what i was going to say, but i could not bring myself to write it (oops looks like i did)
> 
> Only joking mate good luck, i think you might be more prepared this time around, having tried a number of times, you now know what it takes, i could not do it, many years ago i did give it some thought after quite a few people said i would do well, but i am to weak to do it, no will power.


It has to happen. The wife will leave me else. Plus will be really nice to show my kids someday their dad on the stage. Not that it really means anything but more of the overcoming fears thing. Be a good example I think because I am still sh.it scared of the idea.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In for this!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

PHMG said:


> It has to happen. The wife will leave me else. Plus will be really nice to show my kids someday their dad on the stage. Not that it really means anything but more of the overcoming fears thing. Be a good example I think because I am still sh.it scared of the idea.


You will achieve your goals, you keep coming back again, and again, if you were going to give up, you would of done by now, of course some people will have a go at you, they dont think you can do it, they are waiting for you to fail, you do not need to prove anything to anyone, but it will feel great when you finally stand on that stage, and stick two fingers up to all the doubters.

Good luck mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have £50 riding on M not getting on stage 

Congrats on the baby as well @PHMG!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Defo in and good luck mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First fasted cardio session in a long time today. Soon as i woke. Chucked down a load of caffeine and on the treadmill within 10 minutes of waking up. did 40mins at a steady pace on 6% incline.

I've even tupperwared up my food into individual meals...that is how serious this s.hit is 

Upped chicken as well and slightly reduced potato amount. I'd rather hit things with full force now and rinse the fat off and have plenty of time to experiment with carb amounts and what have you at a later stage. I know from previous experience i can increase carbs much more at a later date when lean and it only have a positive effect but i MUST be very lean before doing this.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Last time i betted on you getting on stage i was out of pocket £40 to Joe!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck mate - I reckon you should donate the 500 to charity as well 

Only thing i would say work on more is hamstrings! they look smaller in proportion.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck mate,

As others have said lets finally see that ugly mug on stage


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

PHMG said:


> My weight limit is 84kg. Start pictures taken today at 88.3kg. (5'10")
> 
> View attachment 151032
> View attachment 151033
> ...


 I have seen people get on stage in worse nick than your starting pics, its in your hands but I am sure you will actually go through with it this time now there's £500 involved  . Good luck


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Last time i betted on you getting on stage i was out of pocket £40 to Joe!!!


You should def bet against me this time then.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Good luck mate - I reckon you should donate the 500 to charity as well
> 
> Only thing i would say work on more is hamstrings! they look smaller in proportion.


Yeah mate. Main focus area. Not really train legs hard for about a year so should react well.

R.e. the 500. Look after yourself and family first and then give what you can.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. Main focus area. Not really train legs hard for about a year so should react well.
> 
> R.e. the 500. Look after yourself and family first and then give what you can.


yeah if you need the cash then keep it lol

Looking good considering you havent trained them for a year!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> yeah if you need the cash then keep it lol
> 
> Looking good considering you havent trained them for a year!


Have trained them but not what I would call anything like maximum effort.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RS86 said:


> I have seen people get on stage in worse nick than your starting pics, its in your hands but I am sure you will actually go through with it this time now there's £500 involved  . Good luck


Yeah but flattering lighting remember with light coming in from the side. Quite a bit of fat to come off to be honest.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training tonight. Hit them more than i have done before in about a year!Calve raise x5 sets

Quad Extension x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Leg press ham emphasis x5 sets

Leg press quad emphasis x5 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

All in the 15+ reps range. Cardio was a struggle after for a while but i pulled through.

Food/Plan

wake 40mins cardio (fasted)

m1. 200g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken

TRAIN/Cardio 30mins

m4. 1/2 tin pineapple chunks, 2 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion by Extreme Labs

m5. 2 buns, 2 lean mince burgers, 3 potato waffles.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not convinced  good luck though mate would be awesome to see you on stage! 4 months is plenty time to get shredded. Will be following!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm not convinced  good luck though mate would be awesome to see you on stage! 4 months is plenty time to get shredded. Will be following!


More than enough time. To be honest, if im ready before then, ill probably do another show. Got a holiday at the end of june though and wont be holding back so that will put me back a little but nothing major.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> More than enough time. To be honest, if im ready before then, *ill probably do another show*. Got a holiday at the end of june though and wont be holding back so that will put me back a little but nothing major.


Woah there tiger!!! Let's just focus on the one for now yeah:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Woah there tiger!!! Let's just focus on the one for now yeah:lol:


 :lol: getting excited. Saw your photos mate. Looking awesome by the way. Especially arms. Fancy doing this with me? Keep motivating each other?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> :lol: getting excited. Saw your photos mate. Looking awesome by the way. Especially arms. Fancy doing this with me? Keep motivating each other?


I'd love to.......

But ever wonder why there's no pics of my legs?

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'd love to.......
> 
> But ever wonder why there's no pics of my legs?
> 
> :lol:


With your genetics, it wont take long to bring them up. High reps, tones of sets. Be up there in no time.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> With your genetics, it wont take long to bring them up. High reps, tones of sets. Be up there in no time.


Believe me, I'm working on it!

High reps, super sets are all in my leg routine. They're getting hammered now!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Believe me, I'm working on it!
> 
> High reps, super sets are all in my leg routine. They're getting hammered now!


And twice a week too you lazy cnut!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> And twice a week too you lazy cnut!


There you go, getting ahead of yourself again:lol:

Seriously though, could be worth a try.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good luck - were one of the first guys journals I read on here. Smash it this time round, 4 months and you'll be bringing a serious physique to stage I'm sure.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

empzb said:


> Good luck - were one of the first guys journals I read on here. Smash it this time round, 4 months and you'll be bringing a serious physique to stage I'm sure.


That's nice to hear mate so thanks. Not a chance I'm not smashing it this time. You have never truly failed until you stop trying.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Baby PHMG. All healthy and due 28th November.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big chest session.

Incline smith x5 sets

Decline smith x5 sets

Flat DB fly x5 sets

Pec dec x5 sets

Cable fly x5 sets

Felt good. Chest ballooned. Felt like superman. Job done.

Food/plan

Wake: 40mins cardio

m1. 200g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken

TRAIN/30 mins cardio

m3. 1/2 tin pineapple chunks, 2 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion by Extreme Labs

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken

m5. bowl of ice cream and golden syrup.

Losing fat fast. Will be a very noticeable difference by Sundays pics in my opinion.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any changes in diet or just added in extra cardio mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Any changes in diet or just added in extra cardio mate?


Diet is pretty much the same. Cut out some of the extra crap per night (few beers, packets of crisps, cookies and that sort of thing).

I've upped working sets in the gym and increased cardio.

But lets not beat around the bush. Its the super supplements doing the work :lol: (which are actually very low at the moment. Soon sort that out though).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Seriously? Another fcuking journal. You must have had 20 now mate lol. Good luck bud. Will do well I reckon!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Seriously? Another fcuking journal. You must have had 20 now mate lol. Good luck bud. Will do well I reckon!!


Finally. Wondering when you would pop up.

Got to start new journals for new goals. Everyone knows this!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Finally. Wondering when you would pop up.
> 
> Got to start new journals for new goals. Everyone knows this!!


Haha. Yes you are right mate. Will be keeping tabs mate always enjoy your journals tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Yes you are right mate. Will be keeping tabs mate always enjoy your journals tbh.


Going all the way mate.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Best of luck big guy. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gearchange said:


> Best of luck big guy. :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Should be a good journal.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Just spotted this.

Good luck mate look decent to kick off with.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Just spotted this.
> 
> Good luck mate look decent to kick off with.


Hoping to grow massively into condition so yeah. Reasonable happy with the start after a year off everything....bar food and training :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Hoping to grow massively into condition so yeah. Reasonable happy with the start after a year off everything....bar food and training :lol:


I am the same wanting to grow while getting reasonably cut. Thinking test,tren,mast with anvar but still unsure on doses/labs etc. again same boat not touched a thing in over a year due to baby's and work. But looking forward to getting on again an seeing what I can do. Maybe even do a show next year.....,........ Will probs have to be bet on like you

Congrats on the baby aswell mate. FIRST???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> I am the same wanting to grow while getting reasonably cut. Thinking test,tren,mast with anvar but still unsure on doses/labs etc. again same boat not touched a thing in over a year due to baby's and work. But looking forward to getting on again an seeing what I can do. Maybe even do a show next year.....,........ Will probs have to be bet on like you
> 
> Congrats on the baby aswell mate. FIRST???


Yeah first mate. Scary stuff but so looking forward to it.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yeah first mate. Scary stuff but so looking forward to it.


A lot of people say you won't have time to eat an train but I have been there when I had my first. He feed every two hours I eat every two hours. If he slept for two hours I went to the gym. Was great. Then the second came and ****ED everything up lol

Baby's are great mate wait till you see him/her for the first time. I acted hard as **** saying no no no I won't cry but I could not control myself I was a wreck haha. Just you wait. All the best keep us updated on that aswell.

What is your cycle looking like if you are willing to put it up?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> A lot of people say you won't have time to eat an train but I have been there when I had my first. He feed every two hours I eat every two hours. If he slept for two hours I went to the gym. Was great. Then the second came and ****ED everything up lol
> 
> Baby's are great mate wait till you see him/her for the first time. I acted hard as **** saying no no no I won't cry but I could not control myself I was a wreck haha. Just you wait. All the best keep us updated on that aswell.
> 
> What is your cycle looking like if you are willing to put it up?


I nearly cried seeing the tiny scan haha. Little thing was hoping around in there.

Cycle is similar to what you posted mate. But I do my own ratios of compounds and also EQ in the mix.


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

just read this mate, best of luck and stay positive sure you will nail it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dafty said:


> just read this mate, best of luck and stay positive sure you will nail it


Hoping to mate. Want to do the majority of my work whilst most motivated. I.e now.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Have you managed to wrangle up some bets on this forum also Marc?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ConP said:


> Have you managed to wrangle up some bets on this forum also Marc?


Na. Tight f.uckers over here mate. They don't realise how much of a quitter I am.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Na. Tight f.uckers over here mate. They don't realise how much of a quitter I am.


I think you will do it this time....wish you wouldn't because I am already in tears about sending you 80 of my pounds!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ConP said:


> I think you will do it this time....wish you wouldn't because I am already in tears about sending you 80 of my pounds!


I'm confident mate. But then I always start that way don't I.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Changed the show date. Going for the Midlands Championships in Birmingham. Same show and probably the same class as fellow member @CJ so will be great for motivation to push along with him and the support backstage and right before the competition will be a great help.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Look forward to doing it with you pal


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CJ said:


> Look forward to doing it with you pal


Ahhhh. Isn't he lovely guys.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Metabolism is on fire today. Boiling hot from the moment i woke (it is a warm day mind). Starving hungry every 2 hours like clockwork (good sign). Had to get more food to account for it, hence the subway trip lol.

Will be upping potato in meals for tomorrow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session done.

Hammer grip pullups x5 sets

Wide grip lat pulldown x5 sets

v bar lat pulldown x5 sets

straight arm cable pulldown x5 sets

Machine yates rowx5 sets

30mins cardio post workout

Food/Plan

Wake: 40mins cardio

m1. 200g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken

m3. foot long sandwich from Subway

TRAIN/30 mins cardio

m4. 1/2 tin pineapple chunks, 3 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion by Extreme Labs

m5. 200g potato, 250g chicken

Off to see the new Godzilla now. Should be a good one. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms tonight.

Cable pressdown x5 sets

Seated DB curl x5 sets

Sculls x5 sets

DB preacher x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

Cable curl x5 sets

Diet/plan

Wake 40mins cardio

m1. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast

TRAIN

m4. 3 scoops mass gainer (MX4 Mass Xplosion by Extreme Labs), 250g pineapple

Cardio (8 a side football)

m5. 2 lean mince burgers, 2 buns, 3 potato waffles

Feeling good. Best thing about all this is im only needing 5 hours of sleep a night and feel great all day. More time to do stuff!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well. Playing football last night. Something popped in my knee. Went down. Tried to walk it off and then put a knee brace on and hobbled along.

Hurting all night and woke up this morning unable to move it at all. Couldn't bend it or put pressure on it.

Too much to do at work so 1000mg ibuprofen later I could slightly bend it and put weight on it when locked.

Strapped up with the leg brace and off to work. F.ucking killing but I find if I keep going through the pain, these things heal quicker.

Just taken the knee brace off and am a bit wobbley and it keeps giving out but pain is bareable.

So no cardio today but will do my shoulder session after work.

Full cycle has arrived so can get that in as well now.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds like a injury that needs a scan bro,what part of the knee did you feel a pop.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> sounds like a injury that needs a scan bro,what part of the knee did you feel a pop.


Lower ligament. It's happened before quite a few times. Normally takes two days until it can contract properly again and I don't randomely fall over haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders then. Hobbling around the gym like a pirate :lol:

Smith press x5 sets

DB lat raise x5 sets

Front DB raise x5 sets

Machine press x5 sets

Rear Delt fly x5 sets

10 mins slow walking on the treadmill for knee rehab.

Food/Plan

m1. 250g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken

TRAIN

m4. 1/2 tin pineapple, 2 scoops MX4 Mass Xplosion by Extreme Labs

m5. Chicken pizza


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pics then. Day early as im going away tomorrow. weight is 88.9kg. Forgive the quads, cant flex them because of the ligament damage. Just started cycle properly yesterday so things should be interesting from here on.



No training today either. Very tired from a long week training and many hours at work.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Defo looking leaner mate, good stuff!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Defo looking leaner mate, good stuff!


Yeah pretty happy with that for 6 days work.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good big lad :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was due to train legs today but still can't walk properly so probably not a good idea.

Food yesterday

M1. 2 slices toast. 4 whole eggs. 4 rashers of bacon.

M2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

M3. 300g potato, 250g chicken

M4. 300g potato, 250g chicken

Had 1/2 tin of pineapple as well when I was craving some sugars.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking great per usual mate, defo leaner!

How's the leg now?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Looking great per usual mate, defo leaner!
> 
> How's the leg now?


Can't flex it at the moment mate. Should be good enough to walk on and flex in a couple of days. Painkillers are making it bearable to walk on at the moment.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest training today. Feeling very good. Got that euphoric superhuman feeling you get at this stage of cycle so was looking forward to getting in the gym.

Incline smith x5 sets

Decline close grip smith x5 sets

incline DB fly x3 sets

Pec Dec x3 sets

then 20 mins incline walking afterwards.

Pain in knee gone. Still a bit loose though so walk a bit funny. Should be completely fine by tomorrow.

Plan/Food

wake: 40 mins cardio (bike)

m1. 1 banana, 250g chicken, 250g potato

TRAIN/20 mins incline walkiing

m2. 1 banana, 1/2 tin pineapple chunks.

m3. 250g chicken, 250g potato

m4. 250g chicken, 250g potato

m5. 250g chicken, 250g potato

All going well and enjoying everything.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I may be being a spanner but what cycle are you running? Cannot seem to see it anywhere


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I may be being a spanner but what cycle are you running? Cannot seem to see it anywhere


Running EQ, test prop, tren ace and mast prop mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training tonight.

Hammer pull ups x4 sets

Wide grip lat pull down x4 sets

V bar pull down x4 sets

Straight arm pull down x4 sets

Food/plan

M1. 250g chicken, 250g potato

M2. 250g chicken, 250g potato

M3. 250g chicken, 250g potato

Train/40mins cardio

M4. Half tin pineapple, 1 banana

M5. 2 lean mince burgers. 2 buns. 3 waffles.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

So this whole competing thing is actually really happening!!??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> So this whole competing thing is actually really happening!!??


Ello bird.

Yeah looks like it :lol:

I'm almost actually serious about it!!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Ello bird.
> 
> Yeah looks like it :lol:
> 
> I'm almost actually serious about it!!


Can I bet you £500 aswell? I always like a bit of extra cash


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> Can I bet you £500 aswell? I always like a bit of extra cash


Yeah. If you bet me £500 and I do it...You will actually owe it to me though. This we even be a legally binding written contract.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Yeah. If you bet me £500 and I do it...You will actually owe it to me though. This we even be a legally binding written contract.


Remind me again how many years u were meant to of competed again? Then il think about it. Or can I not do something else like send u naked pictures or something!!??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Impressed by the pics mate. Obliques are already coming in and you have massive veins on your lats lol. Don't think I have ever had them there! Looking well.

Can't have a post just all positive so just wanted to point out you are still incredibly ugly.... Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> Remind me again how many years u were meant to of competed again? Then il think about it. Or can I not do something else like send u naked pictures or something!!??


Haha. Been trying for about 4 years. I'll be doing it to be honest. I don't diet the way I used to anymore. Im never hungry because I just eat whenever that happens. So it should be a breeze.

....he says now whilst it's all easy haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Impressed by the pics mate. Obliques are already coming in and you have massive veins on your lats lol. Don't think I have ever had them there! Looking well.
> 
> Can't have a post just all positive so just wanted to point out you are still incredibly ugly.... Lol


Lol. Let's face facts here mate. I'm a very good looking man.

...but because of how modest I am, I won't point that out.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Lol. Let's face facts here mate. I'm a very good looking man.
> 
> ...but because of how modest I am, I won't point that out.


Haha. I know mate. Was only pulling ya plonker (calm down...). Look forward to the coming weeks. You lost bodyfat very quickly just don't come in way too early. Do you have anyone looking you over and prepping you? Can't be bothered to read back so what comp is it you are doing again?


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Haha. Been trying for about 4 years. I'll be doing it to be honest. I don't diet the way I used to anymore. Im never hungry because I just eat whenever that happens. So it should be a breeze.
> 
> ....he says now whilst it's all easy haha.


I cant say anything anyway after looking through my previous journals pmsl.

I bet ul be fine too - I get the impression u r pretty tight so wont want to be giving that money away pmsl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> I cant say anything anyway after looking through my previous journals pmsl.
> 
> I bet ul be fine too - I get the impression u r pretty tight so wont want to be giving that money away pmsl


Haha. I'm not tight. Im just greedy. You can never have enough money. I earn a pretty decent wage for Devon to be honest and I'm not the type that buys overly lavish things. Not really into like designer stuff and that and not very materialistic.

This sounds pretty cheesy but the stuff I like doing costs fuc.k all. I live in one of the prettiest places in the country so there is always fun things to do. As a results I've always got a fair bit of free cash.

Just feels good taking cash off people that think I can't do something :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I know mate. Was only pulling ya plonker (calm down...). Look forward to the coming weeks. You lost bodyfat very quickly just don't come in way too early. Do you have anyone looking you over and prepping you? Can't be bothered to read back so what comp is it you are doing again?


No one looking over me mate. I like doing it my own way. It's more fun.

And doing the Birmingham comp on 7th September.

In terms of coming in early, not a problem. Once lean then I can change things that will only make me larger. But need to be proper lean first.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Haha. I'm not tight. Im just greedy. You can never have enough money. I earn a pretty decent wage for Devon to be honest and I'm not the type that buys overly lavish things. Not really into like designer stuff and that and not very materialistic.
> 
> This sounds pretty cheesy but the stuff I like doing costs fuc.k all. I live in one of the prettiest places in the country so there is always fun things to do. As a results I've always got a fair bit of free cash.
> 
> Just feels good taking cash off people that think I can't do something :lol:


I like taking cash off people too lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> I like taking cash off people too lol


Haha. No easier pray than a horny man either :lol:

Men think they run the world but we will do anything for hot women. We are all pathetic hahaha!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> No one looking over me mate. I like doing it my own way. It's more fun.
> 
> And doing the Birmingham comp on 7th September.
> 
> In terms of coming in early, not a problem. Once lean then I can change things that will only make me larger. But need to be proper lean first.


I'll see you there then mate.

Good ya going at it alone. Plenty people to advise on here anyway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll see you there then mate.
> 
> Good ya going at it alone. Plenty people to advise on here anyway.


I'll get advice for the final weeks. Getting lean isn't a problem. But the water and carb manipulation is something I've not had experience with.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> I'll get advice for the final weeks. Getting lean isn't a problem. But the water and carb manipulation is something I've not had experience with.


Yeah it's a minefield. It can either be stupidly effective and completely alter physique or it can go horribly wrong. If you come in a little early, you'll have the oppertunity to try it mate. When I done my last diet it was the first with Coach. Everything went perfect apart from the final day of filling out. Everything I are simply didn't touch the sides at all and I just could not fill out. But we took the final pics anyway. Then I indulged on loads of sugary carbs for a few hours and bang, full as fcuk and veins upon veins so we know what to do next time. Bags of haribo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and be sure to book the week off work for the final week trust me. Water loading means you are p1ssing literally every 10 minutes.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah it's a minefield. It can either be stupidly effective and completely alter physique or it can go horribly wrong. If you come in a little early, you'll have the oppertunity to try it mate. When I done my last diet it was the first with Coach. Everything went perfect apart from the final day of filling out. Everything I are simply didn't touch the sides at all and I just could not fill out. But we took the final pics anyway. Then I indulged on loads of sugary carbs for a few hours and bang, full as fcuk and veins upon veins so we know what to do next time. Bags of haribo


Yes, this is why im getting fat off fast as possible. Plenty of time to f.cuk about with such things. And also when i quit...i'll have time to restart again :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Yes, this is why im getting fat off fast as possible. Plenty of time to f.cuk about with such things. And also when i quit...i'll have time to restart again :lol:


Good thinking mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training tonight.

Seated DB curl x3 sets

Underhand grip pull down x3 sets

Hammer db curl x3 sets

Rope pull down x3 sets

Preacher curl db x3 sets

Close grip bench x3 sets

Ez bar curl x50 reps

Then 30mins cardio.

Food/plan

Wake 30mins cardio

M1. 400g potato, 250g chicken

M2. 400g potato, 250g chicken

M3. 400g potato, 250g chicken

Train/cardio

M4. 1/2 tin pineapple , 1 banana

M5. 400g potato, 250g chicken

M6. 2 slices of toast. 4 egg whites scrambled, 2 whole eggs pan fried. (Yolk drips through the scrambled and is so good).

Food has been upped. Haven't been having enough. Still dropping fat. Filling up. Loving life.

Leg is better. Can walk with full weight on it. Will skip football tomorrow and hopefully be able to train them on Friday.


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Just feels good taking cash off people that think I can't do something :lol:


Not done it yet though nugget. :cool2:

Still, at least you have your bad leg excuse ready to wheel out in 3.5 months time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

raisins said:


> Not done it yet though nugget. :cool2:
> 
> Still, at least you have your bad leg excuse ready to wheel out in 3.5 months time.


Lol. Had it for about 3 years now so not really a valid excuse.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Arm training tonight.
> 
> Seated DB curl x3 sets
> 
> ...


Do you have any sauce or condiment with your chicken/potato meals mate?

Glad leg is better


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Do you have any sauce or condiment with your chicken/potato meals mate?
> 
> Glad leg is better


squirt of lighter than light mayo (22cals) and a squirt of chilli ketchup.

Sprinkling of salt too. Love it. Especially as I'm starving every 2 hours at the moment.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained Delts and some arms tonight. Can fully walk on legs now so leg training tomorrow.

Smith shoulder press x4 sets

Cable lat raise x2 sets

DB lat raise x2 sets

DB front delt raise x4 sets

DB shrugs x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Hammer curls x4 sets

hammer pullup x4 sets

Then 40 mins cardio

Food/plan

wake: 30 mins cardio

m1. 400g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 400g potato, 250g chicken

Train/cardio

m3. 400g potato, 250g chicken

m4. 2 slices of toast, 4 egg whites, 2 whole pan fried eggs.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got in to do a leg session today. Couldnt go heavy so worked in the 15+ rep range.

Quad ext. x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Leg pressx 10 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Then 40 mins cardio

Food/Plan

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken

Train

m4. 1 banana, 300g potato, 250g chicken

m5. 2 slices toast, 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs

Pictures for this week. 87.9kg


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

In mate! Its not like you have anything to worry about. Get up there


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

going to look so much better dieted down this time imo,load more lbm under there

than previous preps,arms have deffo more size etc,looking good so far..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> going to look so much better dieted down this time imo,load more lbm under there
> 
> than previous preps,arms have deffo more size etc,looking good so far..


Lerts hope so mate.

Yeah arms are bigger now. They respond really well to volume. Going to be hitting them little and often now as that's what makes them grow.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Lerts hope so mate.
> 
> Yeah arms are bigger now. They respond really well to volume. Going to be hitting them little and often now as that's what makes them grow.


they do indeed,plenty of vol deffo works for arms,but yes looking all balanced nice.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest session today

Incline Smith x4 sets

Decline close grip x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable fly x4 sets

Food

M1. 2 slices of toast. 4 egg whites. 2 whole eggs.

Train

M2. 1 banana. 300g potato. 250g chicken

M3. 300g potato. 250g chicken

M4. Ham sandwich, packet of chrisps.

M5. Chicken pizza. Oven chips.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big back and bi's tonight. 2 hour session including cardio.

Hammer grip pullups x4 sets

Wide grip lat pulldown x4 sets

V bar pulldown x4 sets

Yates row x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

DB shrugs x3 sets

Hammer DB curls x3 sets

DB preacher curl x3 sets

Then 40 mins incline walking cardio.

Food/plan

wake: 40mins cardio on static bike

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

Train/Cardio

m3. 2 bananas, 300g potato, 250g chicken

m4. 3 slices toast, 4 egg whites, 3 whole eggs.

Be an early night as im feeling tired already plus im on a huge building site tomorrow so need to be switched on.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm liking this journal


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm liking this journal


It's got a good feel to it don't you think.

A lot more fired up than I have been in a very long time and eyes fixed on end goal.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> It's got a good feel to it don't you think.
> 
> A lot more fired up than I have been in a very long time and eyes fixed on end goal.


Good mate. About time.

How many notifications did you have lol?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good mate. About time.
> 
> How many notifications did you have lol?


I have about 40 every time I log on haha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> I have about 40 every time I log on haha.


Lol. Popular b4stard. I've never had more than 6 lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Popular b4stard. I've never had more than 6 lol.


I sometimes say controversial things so I guess they catch people's eye s and feel compelled to "like"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms tonight.

machine tricep press x4 sets

hammer grip pullups x4 sets

Close grip bench x3 sets

hammer db curls x3 sets

Sculls x3 sets

DB preacher x3 sets

rope pulldown x3 sets

Food/plan

wake: 40mins cardio on static bike

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

Train/Cardio

m3. 2 bananas, bowl of frosties, 2 tracker bars, chicken sandwich, packet of doritos

m4. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m5. 2 slices toast, 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your rep range like mate? I notice you just state sets


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What's your rep range like mate? I notice you just state sets


Reps are always 8 - 12 mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

CobraKai said:


> You gonna cause another famine with all them potatoes


Lol. Nice and filling but not very calorie dense. Ideal for bulking up meals.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders. Was a tough one tonight as had a long day at work. Off to the cinema tonight though to relax watching the new tom cruise film.

DB lat raise x5 sets

Smith shoulder press x4 sets

Front delt raise x4 sets

Rear delt fly x4 sets

Food/plan

wake: 40mins cardio on static bike

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

Train/Cardio

m3. bowl of frosties, 2 scoops Extreme Labs MX4 Mass Xplosion

m4. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m5. bag of skittles, bag of popcorn


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You ever get bored of potato and chicken mate? :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> You ever get bored of potato and chicken mate? :laugh:


Not a chance. I'm starving hungry all the time and can't wait for the next meal. Also, I cook them in a way that makes them like mini roast potatoes. And who doesnt love roast potatoes!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Not a chance. I'm starving hungry all the time and can't wait for the next meal. Also, I cook them in a way that makes them like mini roast potatoes. And who doesnt love roast potatoes!!


What is this secret cooking method j cannot stomach potatoes right now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RowRow said:


> What is this secret cooking method j cannot stomach potatoes right now


Right, put all the potatoes for the day in the microwave for 12 mins. Whilst those are cooking , cook your chicken in a pan in strips and add olive oil when nearly done to brown the edges.

Now hack up your cooked potatoes, get some more olive oil hot in the pan and chuck the potatoes in. Drizzle in a little more olive oil, sprinkle of salt and keep turning until golden all over.

Stick in the same pot as the chicken and turn it all into each other. Add a big dollop of light mayo and stir in. I also squirt a bit of ketchup in as well. So good.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Is the oil something that will be decreasing further in or will u be decreasing carbs ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Is the oil something that will be decreasing further in or will u be decreasing carbs ?


Purely depends on pictures week by week mate. If I'm losing fat consistantly, no reason to change anything.

It's only a drizzle of oil mind you about a table spoon, so not really going to effect anything.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Purely depends on pictures week by week mate. If I'm losing fat consistantly, no reason to change anything.
> 
> It's only a drizzle of oil mind you about a table spoon, so not really going to effect anything.


Hairy muff .


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Right, put all the potatoes for the day in the microwave for 12 mins. Whilst those are cooking , cook your chicken in a pan in strips and add olive oil when nearly done to brown the edges.
> 
> Now hack up your cooked potatoes, get some more olive oil hot in the pan and chuck the potatoes in. Drizzle in a little more olive oil, sprinkle of salt and keep turning until golden all over.
> 
> Stick in the same pot as the chicken and turn it all into each other. Add a big dollop of light mayo and stir in. I also squirt a bit of ketchup in as well. So good.


Screen shotted and stolen


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Crazy day at work. site manager laying down wet material and wondering why it's failing. Idiots.

So very tired by the time I finished and just couldn't be assed to train...then remembered I have a 500 quid bet on and smashed out a leg workout and 50mins cardio :lol: was falling asleep walking come the last ten minutes mind you.

Quad extension x5 sets

Leg press ham emphasis x5 sets

Leg press quad emphasis x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

50mins cardio

Food/plan

M1. 300g potato. 250g chicken

M2. 300g potato. 250g chicken

Train/cardio

Post workout bowl of corn flakes.

M3. 300g potato. 250g chicken

M4. 2 slices toast. 4 egg whites. 2 whole eggs.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What time are your meals normally mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What time are your meals normally mate?


Whenever I'm hungry. I don't have set times mate. That's why some days I have more food than others...more hungry that day.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Whenever I'm hungry. I don't have set times mate. That's why some days I have more food than others...more hungry that day.


Fair enough mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shattered. And still have to work tomorrow dammit! Trained chest after work.

Hammer grip pullups x4 sets

Incline smith x4 sets

Decline close grip x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable fly x4 sets

Then 45 mins cardio

Food/plan

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m3. Double whopper, chips, coke, strawberry cheesecake ice cream

Train/cardio

m4. 2 bananas, bowl of frosties

m5. 300g potato, 250g chicken


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

"m3. Double whopper, chips, coke, strawberry cheesecake ice cream"

Standard prep diet. :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> "m3. Double whopper, chips, coke, strawberry cheesecake ice cream"
> 
> Standard prep diet. :tongue:


Lol, as long as i keep getting leaner, i see no problems :lol: dont hate the player...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Lol, as long as i keep getting leaner, i see no problems :lol: dont hate the player...


Not hating,.. appreciating 

Amazing how you can get lean eating stuff like that :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Not hating,.. appreciating
> 
> Amazing how you can get lean eating stuff like that :laugh:


Lots of cardio, lots of sets when training with minimal rest and also great products from Extreme Labs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Lots of cardio, lots of sets when training with minimal rest and also great products from Extreme Labs


What you actually taking atm (overall)? No protein powder or creatine?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What you actually taking atm (overall)? No protein powder or creatine?


Using extreme labs epistane

...And an assortment of other black market goodies :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What you actually taking atm (overall)? No protein powder or creatine?


His awesomeness comes from within not from a bottle


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RowRow said:


> His awesomeness comes from within not from a bottle


...Errr, yeah... :>\

(Awkward)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures. 87.3kg


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Very noticeable difference from last week!

Also those potatoes were epic!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Very noticeable difference from last week!
> 
> Also those potatoes were epic!


Told you mate. They make dieting easy because you get a lot of food for less calories.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Told you mate. They make dieting easy because you get a lot of food for less calories.


Normally 300g is a battle but I wolfed down 600g this morning. Think you may have just saved my cycle haha


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Whats your est bf%?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

GaryMatt said:


> Whats your est bf%?


No idea mate. Around 10%


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking great mate. Your back is wide as ****! 3rd and 4th pics


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a good back workout

Hammer pull ups x4 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

V grip pull down x4 sets

Yates row x4 sets

Straight arm pull down x4 sets

Then 40mins cardio post workout.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> This weeks pictures. 87.3kg
> 
> View attachment 152085
> View attachment 152086
> ...


Cruising along nicely in here mate!!!

Huge difference this week, keep it up fella!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Cruising along nicely in here mate!!!
> 
> Huge difference this week, keep it up fella!!!


Cheers mate.

Felt it big time this week mind you. Big week at work as well so had to dig deep at times when I just wanted to sit down in front of the telly.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Felt it big time this week mind you. Big week at work as well so had to dig deep at times when I just wanted to sit down in front of the telly.


Still got through it though mate, that's the main thing!

Work is a fvcker at times with getting in the way but needs must.

Reckon people are getting twitchy about losing their money now lol!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Still got through it though mate, that's the main thing!
> 
> Work is a fvcker at times with getting in the way but needs must.
> 
> Reckon people are getting twitchy about losing their money now lol!


Oh they know they have lost it. Its more a question of how I look on stage, not if I get there or not.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Oh they know they have lost it. Its more a question of how I look on stage, not if I get there or not.


I'm in for this journal, same class and area as me, you'll do fine fella, you can't control who turns up so it's out of your hands, could get their and theirs 2 in the class? Or 25!

Just get up their and enjoy it, once you've done it, no one can take that away from you, and you'll have them pictures marking this period of your life, and what you achieved, the ability to follow it through is the biggest achievement, as that's up to you, the placings at the show aren't.

I'm not competing this year as I need more size to hang with guys like you, but I'll be there cheering for ya 

All the best


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> I'm in for this journal, same class and area as me, you'll do fine fella, you can't control who turns up so it's out of your hands, could get their and theirs 2 in the class? Or 25!
> 
> Just get up their and enjoy it, once you've done it, no one can take that away from you, and you'll have them pictures marking this period of your life, and what you achieved, the ability to follow it through is the biggest achievement, as that's up to you, the placings at the show aren't.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Thanks for the kind words. I've always put this on some sort of pedestal before and think thats why i've failed. Just looking at it as something fun to do now with a bit of a show to flaunt the hard work at the end.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Be confidential, back looks very thick for a classic class physique, you'll smash it!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training.

Seated DB curls x4 sets

Tri DB extension x4 sets

Ez bar curl x4 sets

Close grip bench x4 sets

Ez bar curl 50 reps

DB hammer curls x3 sets

rope pull down x4 sets

40mins cardio

Food/plan

M1. 2 slices toast. 4 egg whites. 2 whole eggs

Train/cardio

M2. 300g potato. 250g chicken

M3. 300g potato. 250g chicken

M4. 300g potato. 250g chicken


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Planned to have a complete day off today as im struggling to to keep energy levels up.

Then it got to 4pm and couldnt wait to get in the gym. :lol:

Shoulders

Hammer grip pullups x4 sets

Seated DB lat raise x3 sets

Standing DB raise x3 sets

Tricep pushdown x3 sets

Smith shoulder press x4 sets

DB front delt raise x4 sets

Machine shoulder press x5 sets

then 40 mins cardio post workout

Food/plan

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1 banana

Train/cardio

m4. 1 banana, 2 slices of toast, 5 egg whites, 3 whole eggs.

Just added 1g Vit C with each meal as well. Be ready to step on stage come the end of the week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another rest day. Really wasnt up for any sort of training. So 5 o'clock came and went and trained legs and then 40 mins cardio after :lol;

Quad extension x5 sets

leg press ham emphasis x5 sets

leg press quad emphasis x5 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

40 mins cardio 5% incline walking

Food/plan

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vit C

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vit C

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vit C

Train/cardio

m4. 2 banana, 2 slices of toast, 5 egg whites, 3 whole eggs. 1g vit C


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Extreme Labs / Explosive Nutrition have kindly donated me some goodies to help out with prep. I've been given:



So these should help out bump protein up a little.

BCAA during training

Isolate in the morning (i dont normally eat anything until about 11am)

Casein before bed to keep me ANABOLIC!!!! all night :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That casein is top notch mate. Used to use that all the time back when I first started


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Another rest day. Really wasnt up for any sort of training. So 5 o'clock came and went and trained legs and then 40 mins cardio after :lol;
> 
> Quad extension x5 sets
> 
> ...


Any reason for the extra Vit C mate? Guessing it's something to do with stage look?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason for the extra Vit C mate? Guessing it's something to do with stage look?


Helps rid sub q water mate so photos will show more accurately where I'm at.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've only just seen this and i'm amazed at how many journals you start! And also how many times you say you're gonna compete! Do the Leeds show with me and we can be on stage in our trunks together! I'll hold your hand if you want


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I've only just seen this and i'm amazed at how many journals you start! And also how many times you say you're gonna compete! Do the Leeds show with me and we can be on stage in our trunks together! I'll hold your hand if you want


Fu.ck you Bitch. I've got my issues.

Doing a show with CJ mate. He's holding my trembling hand :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Fu.ck you Bitch. I've got my issues.
> 
> Doing a show with CJ mate. He's holding my trembling hand :lol:


You must have more issues than a magazine stand!

CJ isn't doing classics is he?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> You must have more issues than a magazine stand!
> 
> CJ isn't doing classics is he?


No, but same show so can lube me up and calm me down


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest training tonight. Feel recovered now even though i didnt have any rest days, just managed to get some extra sleep in wherever possible.

Incline smith x4 sets

Decline close grip x5 sets

pec dec x5 sets

Cable fly x5 sets

Then 40 mins cardio 6% incline, fast walking.

Food/plan

m1. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vit c

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vit c

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vit c, 1 banana

Train/cardio

m4. 1 banana, 300g potato, rump steak, 1g vit c

Off to the cinema now to watch 22 Jump street. Should be good. Loved the first one. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training tonight after sweating about 3 litres working on site all day and then 40 mins cardio...and then an hour of football training. Fu.ck knows why i do this too myself :lol: results will make it worth while though.

Hammer grip pullups x4 sets

v bar lat pulldown x4 sets

wide grip late pulldown x4 sets

yates row x4 sets

straight arm pulldown x4 sets

50 reps for abbs and then 40mins cardio

Food/plan

m1. 1 scoop whey protein isolate

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken

Train...2 scoops BCAA intra workout

Cardio. 2 bananas

1 hour football training

m4. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m5. scoop of chocolate casein protein, 100g low fat natural yoghurt. Makes a nice chocolate mouse type dessert.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training tonight in an empty gym which was nice. Everyone must be sun bathing.

Hammer grip pullups x4 sets

tri cable pressdown x4 sets

seat DB curl x4 sets

Close grip smith x4 sets

DB preacher curl x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Rope hammer curl x4 sets

Food/plan

m1. 1 scoop whey protein isolate

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken

m4. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 2 bananas

Train...2 scoops BCAA intra workout

Cardio.

m5. scoop of chocolate casein protein, 200g low fat natural yoghurt

m6. BBQ Rump steak, potato salad


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Arm training tonight in an empty gym which was nice. Everyone must be sun bathing.
> 
> Hammer grip pullups x4 sets
> 
> ...


Nice sesh - how much do you spend on food a week?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> Nice sesh - how much do you spend on food a week?


About £35 - £40 mate. Get the supplements for free.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Must go through **** load of chicken and potato a week mate, supermarket must love ya


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Must go through **** load of chicken and potato a week mate, supermarket must love ya


I clear the shelves haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures. 86.1 kg this week. Should def be able to make the classic class, no question which is good as i feel thats where i will be most competitive and sounds a bit cheesy but really is the look i like the most (well, the idea of what classics is meant to represent anyway).


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Awesome work @PHMG, fat is melting off:thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Awesome work @PHMG, fat is melting off:thumb:


Cheers mate, keep going the same as this and should be pretty peeled come show day :thumbup1:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> This weeks pictures. 86.1 kg this week. Should def be able to make the classic class, no question which is good as i feel thats where i will be most competitive and sounds a bit cheesy but really is the look i like the most (well, the idea of what classics is meant to represent anyway).
> 
> View attachment 152600
> View attachment 152601
> ...


Awesome mate, so glad I'm not competing at that show, wouldn't wanna stand next you fella


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Awesome mate, so glad I'm not competing at that show, wouldn't wanna stand next you fella


Haha, dont be silly. I just photograph well...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training for me today or cardio. Just working the tan in the garden so I'm nice and rested for the next week

Going to give it a big push and an very busy at work so that will help with distaction of hunger.

Going to try going to bed earlier too as I don't really get my head down until 12 each night.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Long long day on site again in the belting relentless heat! Never mind. Extra fat burn.

Shoulders with a little arms tonight.

Smith press x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

Front delt raise x4 sets

machine press x5 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

EZ bar curl x4 sets

Food/plan

m1. 1 scoop isolate protein

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m4. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

2 bananas pre workout, 1 scoop BCAA intra workout

Train/40mins cardio

m5. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m6. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop chocolate casein protein


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you just mix the casein and yoghurt in a ball or blend it? I always found casein took the moisture out of the yoghurt and made it really powdery and dry


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Doing brilliant mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you just mix the casein and yoghurt in a ball or blend it? I always found casein took the moisture out of the yoghurt and made it really powdery and dry


Tiny drop of water in it mate and it goes like a paste. Just add more water if you want it like a yoghurt, but i likie it to have more of a moose texture to feel like a nice chocolate dessert then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great mate :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate :beer:


Cheers mate, quite a way to go to be proper shredded.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Cheers mate, quite a way to go to be proper shredded.


You'll do it mate, making progress week in week out


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking great dude

What does your cycle consist of?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Potatoe and chicken by the looks of it :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Looking great dude
> 
> What does your cycle consist of?


all weekly doses

EQ 750mg

tren ace 300mg

test prop 150mg

mast prop 150mg

If I'm feel estrogen effects, I'll up the mast, but been no need so far.

was running epistane at 30mg per day from Extreme Labs for 3 weeks as well but stopped that a week ago.



sean 162 said:


> Potatoe and chicken by the looks of it :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> all weekly doses
> 
> EQ 750mg
> 
> ...


I love EQ but never ran it higher than test how is your down there coping? looks a nice cycle mate getting good results by the looks of it

What labs are you using mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I love EQ but never ran it higher than test how is your down there coping? looks a nice cycle mate getting good results by the looks of it
> 
> What labs are you using mate?


using prochem, Orbis and Rohm mate.

no sexual disfunction. quite the opposite but that's always the case for me


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

PHMG said:


> using prochem, Orbis and Rohm mate.
> 
> no sexual disfunction. quite the opposite but that's always the case for me


Sounds perfect mate haha! might give that a go! good luck with everything


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Decided to take a leaf out of yours and @Merkleman's diet and try the whole chicken and potato thing :laugh: but slightly different :tongue:

150g potato peeled and chopped into slices and small lumps into the frying pan with small amount of salt and pepper, 1tbsp of oil then defrosted 300g of cooked BBQ chicken strips, and added then in the pan when potatoes were nearly done/browning.

Absolutely beautiful  Probably use more potato next time though :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Decided to take a leaf out of yours and @Merkleman's diet and try the whole chicken and potato thing :laugh: but slightly different :tongue:
> 
> 150g potato peeled and chopped into slices and small lumps into the frying pan with small amount of salt and pepper, 1tbsp of oil then defrosted 300g of cooked BBQ chicken strips, and added then in the pan when potatoes were nearly done/browning.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful  Probably use more potato next time though :thumbup1:





Merkleman said:


> Lol I don't even peel them anymore mate.. I just slice them into wedges, boil them for 10 minutes, drain them and cover them in salt/pepper, then blast them in the oven to go crispy.


Fair play guys...i cant even be assed to slice them anymore :lol: i just hack them up after ive microwaved them and chuck them in the pan with a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training tonight.

Quad Extension x5 sets

Leg press ham emphasis x5 sets

Leg press Quad emphasis x5 sets

Ham curl x5 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

50 sit ups and then 50mins cardio. Upped it by ten minutes each day now. Less food today as well. So busy that i dont even have time to think about food.

Meal/Plan

m1. 1 scoop isolate protein

m2. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

2 bananas pre workout, 1 scoop BCAA intra workout

Train/40mins cardio

m4. 300g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m5. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop chocolate casein protein

Still doesnt feel hard at all which is good...prob wont be saying that in a few days of lower carbs/calories...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest!

Incline smith x5 sets

DB incline fly x3 sets

Decline close grip machine x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable flies x4 sets

50 mins cardio

Meal/Plan

m1. 1 scoop isolate protein

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

2 bananas pre workout, 1 scoop BCAA intra workout

Train/40mins cardio

m5. 70g rice, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m6. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop chocolate casein protein


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Sh1t just got real......

Potato has been lowered to 200g

Is it all uncooked weight?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sh1t just got real......
> 
> Potato has been lowered to 200g
> 
> Is it all uncooked weight?


yep...and I'm f.ucking starving :lol:

yeah uncooked weight mate.

this clean eating us horse s.hit haha.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> yep...and I'm f.ucking starving :lol:
> 
> yeah uncooked weight mate.
> 
> this clean eating us horse s.hit haha.


I agree but it working and working well!!!

Still a decenti(ish) amount of food considering the fat is still dropping off so count yourself lucky!

Think I'll try your casein with natural yoghurt for my bedtime meal. I usually have sugar free jelly with natural PB and casein but I'm getting a bit bored lol.

Looks like a trifle and tastes really nice tbh. Optimum Nutrition do the best tasting casein by far! I top it of with The Protein Works Zero Syrups (choc fudge)



What do you use as your fat source mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I agree but it working and working well!!!
> 
> Still a decenti(ish) amount of food considering the fat is still dropping off so count yourself lucky!
> 
> ...


fat source??? don't you dare mention fat in here again!

I don't do fats mate. just whats in the meat and a little drizzle of olive oil for cooking.

it's what allows me to keep carbs high, avoid hunger issues and binging and keep losing fat.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big back session.

Hammer pullups x5 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

V bar pulldown x4 sets

Yates row x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

rear delt fly x4 sets

50 reps for abbs

50mins cardio

Meal/Plan

m1. 1 scoop isolate protein

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

1 scoop BCAA intra workout

Train/50mins cardio

m5. 2 bananas, splash of milk, loads of ice made into a banana smoothie, 250g curry flavoured chicken, 1g vitc

m6. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop chocolate casein protein

Off to my mates house to watch football. They are having tons of party food and cakes and sh.it, guess i'll just take my protein mousse around :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bastards :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Didn't drown your sorrows in junk food I hope?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Na. I wasn't expecting much so don't really care to be honest.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ur potatoe is uncooked weight and you microwave them??

When i tried this i put a 250g potatoe in the microwave and was left with a 150 g potatoe after lol? Does this not happen to u? I just bake mine now and they keep their weight .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ur potatoe is uncooked weight and you microwave them??
> 
> When i tried this i put a 250g potatoe in the microwave and was left with a 150 g potatoe after lol? Does this not happen to u? I just bake mine now and they keep their weight .


Not sure mate, never bothered weighing them after. But that will only be water lost, not really a problem as long as all the nutrients are in there. Less bulk of food i suppose, but coping really well at the moment.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fair play ! Its clearly working! . Ive been told im lean and my shows before u . But u make me look fat lool


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Fair play ! Its clearly working! . Ive been told im lean and my shows before u . But u make me look fat lool


Tomorrow mornings pics will show a big improvement to be honest. It's been a tough week but results will make it worth while.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tough day today but got through it fine. Arm training.

Smith close grip press x4 sets

Seat DB curls x4 sets

Cable pressdown x4 sets

Hammer pullups x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Hammer curls x4 sets

50 reps crunches

50 mins cardio (wanted the last 20 minutes to end fast!!!)

Food/plan

m1. 1 scoop whey isolate

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

Train/cardio. 1 scoop BCAA intra workout

m5. 2 bananas, 2 slices toast, 5 egg whites, 3 whole

m6. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop chocolate casein.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Fair play, keep it up fella


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photos. 85.3kg


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> This weeks photos. 85.3kg
> 
> View attachment 152990
> View attachment 152991
> ...


LOOKING BEASTLY! I'm a similar height to you and you have a goal physique


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> LOOKING BEASTLY! I'm a similar height to you and you have a goal physique


cheers bud.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just getting leaner and leaner mate. Looking great. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheat meal time


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Coming in lovely now mate! Gonna start getting tough soon! Excellent progress, when's the show?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Coming in lovely now mate! Gonna start getting tough soon! Excellent progress, when's the show?


September mate. getting tough??? don't be silly.

...eat the same and up the dose :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Cheat meal time
> 
> View attachment 153003


Improving week after week fella! You obviously know your body well regarding fats so crack on! I can see the logic tbh, and I would prefer eating a potato than a tabespoon on EVOO lol!!

So for your cheat meal you had chicken and potato..............you fvcking rebel:lol:

Tbf it could be any meat as I can't really see under the heap of potato!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Improving week after week fella! You obviously know your body well regarding fats so crack on! I can see the logic tbh, and I would prefer eating a potato than a tabespoon on EVOO lol!!
> 
> So for your cheat meal you had chicken and potato..............you fvcking rebel:lol:
> 
> Tbf it could be any meat as I can't really see under the heap of potato!


it was beef and Gammon mate. with crackling.

it's more the feeling of being full up I wanted from the cheat meal, rather then just any food. can't bet a roast though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training for me today. Done 60minutes cardio mind you.

Feel that I have much better energy levels in the week for training, cardio and work if I have the weekend off training.

This will be the first weekend I have stuck to diet completely apart from the one planned off diet meal yesterday (roast dinner), so I'm hoping that will mean more continued progress for next week.

Leave for Portugal on Saturday at 3pm so will get the progress pics done nice and early.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Also, just added in a couple of anti oestrogen today so that will hopefully help drop a little water and see some marked differences over the coming week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts today:

Hammer grip pullups x3 sets

Behind neck lat pulldown x3 sets

Standing shoulder press x3 sets

Lat raise x3 sets

front delt raise x3 sets

50 mins cardio post workout

50 rep crunches

Food/plan

m1. 1 scoop isolate protein

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

Train/cardio. BCAA throughout

m5. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 5 whites, 1g vitc

m6. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop casein protein.

Feeling good and full of energy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs!

Quad Extension x4 sets

Leg press ham emphasis x4 sets

Leg press quad emphasis x4 sets

Ham curls x4 sets

Calve Raise x4 sets

50 reps of crunches

50 mins cardio post workout

Food/plan:

Food/plan

m1. 1 scoop isolate protein

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

Train/cardio. BCAA throughout

m5. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 5 whites, 1g vitc

m6. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop casein protein.

So exactly the same as yesterday


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight. Loads of heavy lifting on site all day so rather tired, but got it done.

Incline smith x3 sets

Decline close grip machine x3 sets

Pec Dec x3 sets

Cable flies x3 sets

40 mins cardio

Food/plan

m1. 1 scoop isolate protein

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 1g vitc

Train/cardio. BCAA throughout

m5. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 5 whites, 1g vitc

m6. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop casein protein.

Same food again. This journal is getting pretty boring :lol: Think i'm due a breakdown and an eating spree!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You ever get tempted to change it up a bit and swap potato for rice/pasta and chicken for mince/tuna or anything mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> You ever get tempted to change it up a bit and swap potato for rice/pasta and chicken for mince/tuna or anything mate?


na. when you are dieting hard mate, you clock watch until the next meal. nothing fills you up so you cannot wait for more food. Doesn't matter what it taste like, just anything to take away they empty feeling.

potato gives you the most bulk of food for the least amount of calories. only way for me really.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to see your still on track 

Keep killing it!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Completely knackered. Been doing 10 hour days and done a twelve hour today. This isn't sat in an office either, it's on site. As I'm holiday, trying to cram 2 weeks work into one. So tired tonight I can barely keep my eyes open. Had a nap on my lunch break.

I've got back training and football tonight so added in some extra carbs. No, not burger king :lol: went for 3 pieces of fruit and 2 nutrigrain seriel bars. She see me through training and football.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesting effect the sugars have had on my arms :lol:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Interesting effect the sugars have had on my arms :lol:
> 
> View attachment 153301


Sick!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photo's then. 85.7kg. So thats up on last week and a bit watery, but thats prob down to the huge chinese and amount of ice cream i ate last night :lol: can see lines though so thats the main thing. Have a nice break. Be selective where i can on food choices (but still going to enjoy it all) and then come back and hit it very hard for the final stint


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Its all starting to shred now mate. Looking good:thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Na. Takes the fun out of it. I'll get help with the last week as I'm not experienced in that area.
> 
> Started injectables 2 weeks ago (total of 3ml a week lol) and did a cycle of XL Rebellion from Extreme Labs for 3 weeks before that. So 5 weeks total.
> 
> Before that I stayed strong and didn't use for just over 12 months. Was very hard but worth or now. First scan on Tuesday.


Hmmm didnt know we shared the same Name my names Marc as well  Anyway just curious as training and diet looks excellent and you look SICK ! Whats your cycle ? whats gonna be your contest prep cycle ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Its all starting to shred now mate. Looking good:thumbup1:


I'm actually leaner than that mate, water is blurry just slightly taking the sharpness off, but not a problem.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmm didnt know we shared the same Name my names Marc as well  Anyway just curious as training and diet looks excellent and you look SICK ! Whats your cycle ? whats gonna be your contest prep cycle ?


current cycle is this mate:

(all per week)

750mg EQ

300mg tren ace

150mg test prop

150mg mast prop

I'll just carry on with this to be honest. no point fixing it if it isn't broken.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PHMG said:



> current cycle is this mate:
> 
> (all per week)
> 
> ...


Looks like a really good cycle to run all the way training again myself to try & reach the stage at maybe a year or two (trying again) Only difference it that i would use winny instead of EQ but thats just what would suit me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Looks like a really good cycle to run all the way training again myself to try & reach the stage at maybe a year or two (trying again) Only difference it that i would use winny instead of EQ but thats just what would suit me


EQ is so underrated by many. love the filling up effect it has and the increase in vascularity. (increased RBC, which is not good long term but more than manageable for a comp prep cycle)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PHMG said:


> EQ is so underrated by many. love the filling up effect it has and the increase in vascularity. (increased RBC, which is not good long term but more than manageable for a comp prep cycle)


Yeah your right there & 750 mg is a fairly good dosage too not to low not to high. So you could say its like deca without the bloat then ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah your right there & 750 mg is a fairly good dosage too not to low not to high. So you could say its like deca without the bloat then ?


Yes mate. providing you are lean and use the combination of other drugs right, it's very effective. low test. decent shot of good tren ace.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PHMG said:
 

> Yes mate. providing you are lean and use the combination of other drugs right, it's very effective. low test. decent shot of good tren ace.


Yeah its all about the combination of drugs & dosages provided your lean enough.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that was a great break. Fully refreshed.

Saying that, it turned out my hotel had a pretty decent gym...so i trained everyday :lol: .

I'm up just under 4kg from last set of photos. I ate pretty decent to be honest over the whole holiday. Daily meal/plan was pretty much the same: I'd train and then do cardio which was walking to the supermarket that sold whole fresh cooked chickens for 3 euro's.

wake at 8.00am. 2 bananas, 1.5 litres ice cold water

Train/cardio at 9.00am

meal 1. 2 slices of toast, 4 whole eggs, 1/4 melon.

meal 2,3,4. chicken and bread rolls with butter.

meal 5. 1 whole piri piri chicken and chips with salad. (at restaurant)

This last meal was quite lucky. On day one, i had 1/2 chicken and chips at this restaurant, and at the end i told them they should advertise a whole chicken on the menu as plenty would have it even if a bit more pricey. He said i could have double portions for no extra cost so that was awesome (gets the rest of the group in and spend more overall). Food was so good and selection huge so we went there every night.

On top of that, about 5 vodkas, and 5 beers a night. About 3 or 4 ice creams throughout the day too. So could have been much worse. Good food every day to be honest. Still starving all the time mind you. Must have been the sun and pool games.

Here are my pictures just taken then. Excuse awful tan lines :lol: . 89.4kg:



Yeah so very water...but then i did have the sun blasting on my skin for 7 straight hours yesterday haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like a good time mate. Still looking better every time you upload :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Sounds like a good time mate. Still looking better every time you upload :thumbup1:


not as sharp this time, but more full. that's from all the food filling the muscles that were "underfed" whilst dieting previous to the holiday.

I was probably hitting 10'000 cals a day with food and drink, but then I mess about by the pool all day and get people playing games and that.

there were players from FC Porto under 18's and the coach from Sporting Lisbon at our hotel so played tons of football. These boys do skills for fun in their spare time and were so good.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh and me and the wife with her bump which seems to be growing at an alarming rate...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> not as sharp this time, but more full. that's from all the food filling the muscles that were "underfed" whilst dieting previous to the holiday.
> 
> I was probably hitting 10'000 cals a day with food and drink, but then I mess about by the pool all day and get people playing games and that.
> 
> there were players from FC Porto under 18's and the coach from Sporting Lisbon at our hotel so played tons of football. These boys do skills for fun in their spare time and were so good.


Sounds like a wicked time and quite an experience to play with semi pro players so to speak

Nice pic of you and the missus


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs and arm training today

leg press (hams) x3 sets

leg press (quads) x3 sets

Quad curl x3 sets

Ham curl x3 sets

Calve raise x5 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

EZ bar curl x3 sets

Preacher curl x3 sets

50 mins cardio.

Also did 60 mins cardio last night

Food/plan

m1. scoop of isolate, oat bar, 1 banana

Train/cardio

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken

m4. 150g potato, 200g chicken

m5. 100g natural low fat yoghurt, scoop of casein protein


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained chest and tris tonight. I cut down on total working sets on holiday and found it to be more effective for a number of reasons so im continuing with that now. Also walking to work and back again which is 1hr 20 mins cardio total a day.

Chest

Incline smith x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Tri's

Cable pressdown x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

30 minutes. Job done.

Food/plan

40mins cardio

m1. 150g potato, 250g chicken, 1 banana

m2. 150g potato, 250g chicken

m3. 150g potato, 250g chicken, 1 banana

Train/40 mins cardio

m4. 1 apple, 1 oat bar

m5. 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 2 slices of toast.

m6. 200g natural yoghurt, 1 scoop casein

First day back at work. Instantly busy, back in the swing of everything


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dropped the vit c buddy?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Dropped the vit c buddy?


oh no, forgot to write that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Second session in a row I'm about 20% plus on weight lifted. Went for it yesterday with chest...slight shoulder niggle mid set yesterday but fuc.k it.

Back and bis tonight.

Smith Yates row x4 sets

Low cable row x4 sets

Ez bar curl x4 sets

Hammer curl x4 sets

Food/plan

Cardiio

M1. 150g potato, 250g chicken, 1 banana, 1 oat bar

M2. 150g potato, 250g chicken, 1 banana

M3. 150g potato, 250g chicken, 1 banana

Train/cardio

M4. 1 Apple, 1 oat bar, scoop of isolate, scoop of casein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt.

Watching new Transformers at cinema next. Can't wait. Love Walberg


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders and legs.

Seated DB press x4 sets

Standing DB lat Raise x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Quad ext. x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

More food today. Hunger is absolutely crazy. I put this down to the large increase in cardio (added 40mins before food, first thing in the morning on top of the 40mins after work).

Food/plan

Cardio 40mins

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken, 1 banana

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, 1 banana

m3. 150g potato, 200g chicken, 1 banana, 2 oat bars

20mins cardio/TRAIN/20mins cardio

m4. 1 scoop protein isolate, 1 scoop casein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt, 2 oat bars, 1 apple

60mins football training

m5. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites

so thats 2hrs 20mins of cardio and 40min training session today. Putting the work in but should pay off.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What'd you do for morning cardio mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What'd you do for morning cardio mate?


walk to work mate. 15mins in the car, 40mins fast paced walking.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and tris tonight.

Incline smith x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable pressdown x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Food/plan

wake: 40mins cardio

m1. 150g potato, 200g chicken, 1 banana

m2. 150g potato, 200g chicken, 1 banana

m3. Roast dinner (beef and potatoes)

20mins cardio/TRAIN/40 mins cardio

m4. 1 scoop isolate, 1 scoop casein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 apple

m5. 150g potato, 200g chicken

Photos tomorrow morning. Water should be off by now so will show where i am realistically at 8 weeks out


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photos then. 85.8kg so most of the holiday weight is off.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

And here is Baby D. 20 weeks. Everything healthy and normal. Pretty sure I spotted a coc.k as well.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

back is looking slightly leaner too sir, well done and gtz on the baby boy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> back is looking slightly leaner too sir, well done and gtz on the baby boy


Yeah, back and legs seemed to be where best improvement was this week.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking great in the latest pics bro.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Looking great in the latest pics bro.


cheers mate. want to be super sharp though so have to keep pushing hard.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained back and bis today.

Hammer pull ups x4 sets

Lat pull down x4 sets

Straight arm pull down x3 sets

DB preacher curl x4 sets

Food/plan

M1. 4 whole eggs, 3 whites, 2 slices of toast.

Train/50mins cardio

M2. 1 scoop isolate, 1 scoop casein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 Apple.

M3. Roast Dinner

M4. Chili con carni

M5. 150g curried potato, 200g chicken, 30g raisins, dollop of lighter than light mayo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained delts and arms tonight

DB shoulder press x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

DB front delt raise x4 sets

DB tri extension x4 sets

close grip dips x4 sets

rope pulldown x4 sets

DB curls x4 sets

Hammer curl x4 sets

Loads of energy today so i just went for it. 1hr 40mins cardio total for the day as well (plus working on site all day).

Food/plan

40 mins cardio

m1. 200g curried potato, 200g chicken, 30g raisins, dollop of lighter than light mayo.

m2. 200g curried potato, 200g chicken, 30g raisins, dollop of lighter than light mayo.

m3. 200g curried potato, 200g chicken, 30g raisins, dollop of lighter than light mayo.

20mins cardio/TRAIN/40 mins cardio

m4. scoop of casein protein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt

m5. Chili con carni and a platefull of rice (no idea how much.

Got 2 of these as well from Extreme Labs/Explosive Nutrition. Anyone who needs good flavour for their shakes, i really recommend. Makes my post workout moose feel like angel delight!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahhh I remember that Casein a few years ago, superb stuff! Lucky bastard getting it free, fairly pricey if I remember right :lol:

How'd you make your curried potato mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Ahhh I remember that Casein a few years ago, superb stuff! Lucky bastard getting it free, fairly pricey if I remember right :lol:
> 
> How'd you make your curried potato mate?


luck??? luck has nothing to do with it my friend 

curried potato.

put the potatoes you want for the day in the microwave for 14 mins. hack up and put in a pan, drizzle some olive oil on and a couple of teaspoons of curry powder. fry until crispy. job done.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> luck??? luck has nothing to do with it my friend
> 
> curried potato.
> 
> put the potatoes you want for the day in the microwave for 14 mins. hack up and put in a pan, drizzle some olive oil on and a couple of teaspoons of curry powder. fry until crispy. job done.


 :thumbup1:

For some reason I had the image of a jacket potato with curry like sauce on it :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> For some reason I had the image of a jacket potato with curry like sauce on it :laugh:


Yeah...You could do that if you want.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms and legs today

Ez bar curl x4 sets

Sculls x4 sets

DB hammers x4 sets

Straight bar pressdown x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Quad extension x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken

20mins cardio/TRAIN/40mins cardio

M4. Scoop of isolate, 200g natural low fat yoghurt.

M5. 2 slices toast, 3 whole eggs, 4 whites.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good stuff mcgru! Keep on chipping away!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Good stuff mcgru! Keep on chipping away!


intend to dude. not long left now...****, I might actually end up doing this!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did chest tonight.

Flat DB flies x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable flies x4 sets

Machine press x4 sets

Food/plan

Wake 40mins cardio

M1. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken

20mins cardio/TRAIN/20mins cardio

M4. Scoop of casein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt.

M5. 3 whole eggs, 4 whites, 2 slices toast.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you rate fly movements for chest over pressing then mate? Or mega pre exhausting before machine press?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Do you rate fly movements for chest over pressing then mate? Or mega pre exhausting before machine press?


train chest twice a week mate. 1st time was press focus. This time was more on stretch and maximum pump. Flied the 30kg DB's for 8 though so not like I'm going for lightweights.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back tonight. Feeling drained. Could be this muggy heat the last two days.

Wide lat pull down x4 sets

V bar pull down x4 sets

Hammer grip pull ups x4 sets

Straight bar pull down x4 sets

Food/plan

Wake 40mins cardio

M1. 300g potato, 300g chicken

M2. 5 rice cakes. 500ml Sugar free monster.

M3. 300g potato, 300g chicken

20mins cardio/TRAIN/20mins cardio

M4. Scoop of casein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt.

M5. 3 whole eggs, 4 whites, 2 slices toast.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you tend to try and hit a specific set of macros? If so what are they?

Nice one by the way mate, certainly coming in leaner.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> Do you tend to try and hit a specific set of macros? If so what are they?
> 
> Nice one by the way mate, certainly coming in leaner.


no mate. I don't buy the whole exact macro thing. when I'm hungry, I eat, if I'm not losing fat, I up my activity.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> no mate. I don't buy the whole exact macro thing. when I'm hungry, I eat, if I'm not losing fat, I up my activity.


Seems to be a lot less hassle then tracking macros and looks to be working well on you - good job.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> Seems to be a lot less hassle then tracking macros and looks to be working well on you - good job.


the macro thing isn't too much hassle with the calculators and that, it's just, when do we ever do exactly the same thing day to day.

one day I might be on a building site all day, the next in the office, the next in the lab, weekends sat on my ass.

I'd rather eat well and put in the extra work to ensure I lose the fat.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Still leaning up nicely in here!

I took my boys to watch Transformers on Sunday, good excuse for me to watch it lol. Was a tad too long though IMO. My 5yr old got twitchy at the 2hr mark, it went on for another 40mins!!! Still enjoyed it though, never catch me saying a bad word about transformers!!

How long left now mate?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> train chest twice a week mate. 1st time was press focus. This time was more on stretch and maximum pump. Flied the 30kg DB's for 8 though so not like I'm going for lightweights.


Ah I see! No that's not light weight!lmao

Looking excellent in progress pics, sorted music and routine out yet? Nervous?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Still leaning up nicely in here!
> 
> I took my boys to watch Transformers on Sunday, good excuse for me to watch it lol. Was a tad too long though IMO. My 5yr old got twitchy at the 2hr mark, it went on for another 40mins!!! Still enjoyed it though, never catch me saying a bad word about transformers!!
> 
> How long left now mate?


Yeah mate. Fu.cking dragged. Was like they were just coming up with anything in the end.

7 weeks mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Ah I see! No that's not light weight!lmao
> 
> Looking excellent in progress pics, sorted music and routine out yet? Nervous?


Not even thought of all that yet mate. Just concentrating on the. fat loss and being ready to be honest


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training tonight.

Straight bar pressdown x4 sets

Rope pulldown x4 sets

Close grip bench x4 sets

DB curls x3 sets

DB hammers x3 sets

Cable hammer curl x3 sets

Food/plan

Wake 40mins cardio

M1. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken

20mins cardio/TRAIN/20mins cardio

M4. Scoop of casein, 200g natural low fat yoghurt.

M5. Steak medallion, oven chips and peas.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Tried your potatoes mate they were lush, no wonder you eat so many of them haha. Microwaved them then browned off in a hot pan with a little bit of olive oil, salt and chilli flakes. Think ill be eating them like this all the time now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> Tried your potatoes mate they were lush, no wonder you eat so many of them haha. Microwaved them then browned off in a hot pan with a little bit of olive oil, salt and chilli flakes. Think ill be eating them like this all the time now.


Glad to be a help mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

troponin said:


> Tried your potatoes mate they were lush, no wonder you eat so many of them haha. Microwaved them then browned off in a hot pan with a little bit of olive oil, salt and chilli flakes. Think ill be eating them like this all the time now.


Im the same, staple in my diet now. Simple but effective.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Arm training tonight.
> 
> Straight bar pressdown x4 sets
> 
> ...


Do you take anything between waking and cardio mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Do you take anything between waking and cardio mate?


No mate. Keep that fat burning going. I'm up at 7am. First meal is at 10am.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> No mate. Keep that fat burning going. I'm up at 7am. First meal is at 10am.


See, I've always been confused. Some people say fasted cardio is great to burn fat straight from waking, then others say BCAA's or even a protein shake is needed to stop burning muscle as fuel. :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> See, I've always been confused. Some people say fasted cardio is great to burn fat straight from waking, then others say BCAA's or even a protein shake is needed to stop burning muscle as fuel. :confused1:


Natural...I'd tend to agree.

Assisted with drugs...if you are doing it right, losing muscle is not something you need to worry about.

Catabolism gets a bad press though. A short stint of it can make you very anabolic.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Pretty sure I spotted a coc.k as well.
> 
> View attachment 154337


that was just a reflection mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photos then. 84.6kg. So thats over 1kg down from last week. Pretty happy with that 



Off to Exeter today for a pizza, some shopping and watch the new planet of the apes film. Then train delts tonight when i get back. Really what to go out and get hammered though :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts done. Loads of energy and motivation. Prob the steak and chips last night.

DB press x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

Front delt raise x4 sets

Rear delt fly x4 sets

Food/plan

M1. 2 slices toast, 4 whole eggs.

M2. 200g natural low fat yoghurt, 1 scoop casein

Train/60 mins cardio

M3. Pizza and dessert (prob ice cream)

M4. 300g potato, 300g chicken.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just done arms and legs.

Seated DB curl x3 sets

Cable hammer x3 sets

Cable push down x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Quad ext. x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

The 60 mins cardio.

Food/plan

M1. 2 slices of toast, 4 whole eggs. Bowl of frosties. Strong coffee.

Train/60mins cardio

M2. 200g natural yoghurt, 1 scoop casein.

M3. Family bbq. Will eat tons of meat, carbs will stay lowish though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight

Incline Smith x5 (PB as well)

Pec Dec x5

Cable fly x4 sets

Supermans x3 sets

Total of over 2hours cardio today too.

Meal/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 300g potato, 300g potato

M2 5 rice cakes

40mins cardio

M3. 300g potato, 300g chicken

30mins cardio/TRAIN/50mins cardio

M4. 200g natural low fat yoghurt.

M5. 3 fajitas chicken wraps.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Long day.On site lifting all day in this heat was not good. Probably lost a couple of pound in sweat!

Back after work.

Chest plate machine row x3 sets

Oly bar yates row x3 sets(another PB)

Wide lat pulldown x3 sets

V bar pulldown x3 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

m1. 300g potato, 300g chicken

m2. 5 rice cakes

m3. 300g potato, 300g chicken

20mins cardio/TRAIN/20 mins cardio

m4. 200g low fat natural yoghurt, 1 scoop casein

m5. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training this morning. Start training twice a day now.

Standing DB curls x3 sets (new PB on heavy set)

Cable pressdown x3 sets

DB preacher x3 sets

Close grip bench x3 sets

Hammer curls x3 arts

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Then cooked all my food and had breakfast. Got 40minutes of cardio now in the sunshine. Not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What cardio do you do each day mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What cardio do you do each day mate?


Heavy bag on and fast paced walk to work. The red Celica in the photo above is mine, but parked it up in this weather and just walk everywhere. Best way to keep body fat down in my opinion.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2nd session today then. Delts and traps

Smith shoulder press x4 sets (heavy set PB)

Cable lat raise x4 sets

Front bar shrugs x2 sets

Behind back bar shrugs x2 sets

Machine shoulder press x5 sets (10 second rest period between sets)

Food/plan

TRAIN

m1. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites

40mins cardio

m2. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m3. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m4..200g potato, 150g chicken

m5. 200g potato, 150g chicken

20mins cardio/TRAIN/20mins cardio

m6. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m7. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites

Decent amount of food, still been absolutely starving and clock watching for the next meal all day! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any reason for training double sessions per day mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason for training double sessions per day mate?


Burn more calories so I can eat more food mate haha.

Plus the calories will be utilised better. Two workout windows for optimum nutrient uptake.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training this morning.

Quad ext. x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Then back home for eggs and toast and followed by 40 mins cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest this after noon. Been stupidly hot today. Thunder and storm on its way in.

Incline smith press x4 sets

DB incline flies x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Pumped solid.

Food/plan

TRAIN (legs)

m1. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites

40mins cardio

m2. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m3. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m4. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m5. 200g potato, 150g chicken

20mins cardio / TRAIN (chest) / 20mins cardio

m6. mini roast dinner (200g potato, 150g chicken, veg, gravy)

m7. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites

Feeling great to be honest. Tired physically, but not mentally.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whens your comp bud?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Whens your comp bud?


5 weeks on sunday mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> 5 weeks on sunday mate.


You'll smash it man! :beer:

Make sure to post pics if possible! :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> You'll smash it man!
> 
> Make sure to post pics if possible! 1:


Lol, of course I will post pics. I'm not doing all this to not remember it in a few weeks when I'm fat again :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back this morning.

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

v bar lat pulldown x4 sets

Chest plate row machine x4 sets

straight arm pulldown x4 sets

Eggs, cooking...followed by 40mins cardio.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You love your eggs mate! Good to hear your in a positive place! Ever do pull-ups?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> You love your eggs mate! Good to hear your in a positive place! Ever do pull-ups?


Yeah mate, do pull ups on my second back session of the week.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Lol, of course I will post pics. I'm not doing all this to not remember it in a few weeks when I'm fat again :lol:


Hope you keep a journal whilst bulking  :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Hope you keep a journal whilst bulking  1:


I'll prob stop the drugs after the comp mate. And there is no such thing as natural bodybuilding :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained arms after work.

Seated DB curls x3 sets (1st set PB)

standing EZ bar curl x3 sets

Close grip bench x3 sets (1st set PB)

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Hitting a lot of PB's recently. Got a fair bit of belief in my strength that i havent had in a long time. Power of the mind...and food...........and drugs :lol:

Food/plan

TRAIN

m1. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites

40 mins cardio

m2. 400g potato, 300g chicken

m3. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m4. 200g potato, 150g chicken

20mins cardio / TRAIN / 20mins cardio

m5. large steak, 300g sweet potato slices

m6. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photos then. 6 weeks out. Thought it was 5 weeks, but just checked and its six :lol: gained a week which is good.

84.2kg (limit is 84.4kg so under what i need now).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

look great mate. :beer:

those pics cold or pumped?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> look great mate.
> 
> those pics cold or pumped?


Few pushups and sit ups just to get some blood moving. I swell up like f.uck in the gym.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Low carb day today.

Had a refeed/high card day yesterday. Carb sources were

Sweet potato

Cereal (lucky charms...£5 a box!!!)

Oat and raisen cookies

Ice cream

Apple's

Monster

Couple of chocolate bars as a treat. Not had chocolate for so long and tasted gooooood.

So quite a bit of energy buzzing through me as I sit here watching yesterday's qualifying. Gutted for Lewis, but saying that, I do like seeing him pull through the pack. Should be a good race today.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Coco pops are a great cereal for re feeds mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Coco pops are a great cereal for re feeds mate


Just had one bowl of cereal. Was mainly sweet potato because I had loads in the cupboard.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders today

Smith shoulder press x3 sets

Lat raise x3 sets

Front delt raise x3 sets

Rear delt fly x3 sets

Food/plan

M1. 2 rashers bacon, 4 whole eggs

M2. 150g chicken. 80g mince, peppers. Onions. Steak seasoning

Train

M3. 150g chicken. 80g mince, peppers. Onions. Steak seasoning

M4. 150g chicken. 80g mince, peppers. Onions. Steak seasoning

M5. 2 rashers bacon, 4 whole eggs.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another no carb day. Quite easy to be honest because with ephedrine and nicotine gum, hunger is no existant.

Arms and leg training just done.

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Cable curl x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Hammer curls x3 sets

Quad ext. x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

1hr 20mins total cardio for the day.

Food/plan

m1. 2 rashers bacon, 4 whole eggs

40mins cardio

m2. 200g chicken, 50g mince, peppers, onion, 1g vitc

m3. 200g chicken, 50g mince, peppers, onion, 1g vitc

m4. 200g chicken, 50g mince, peppers, onion, 1g vitc

20mins cardio / TRAIN / 20mins cardio

m5. 2 rashers bacon, 4 whole eggs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Another no carb day. Quite easy to be honest because with ephedrine and nicotine gum, hunger is no existant.
> 
> Arms and leg training just done.
> 
> ...


Nicotine gym now that is a good idea,quit smoking not long ago fvcking starving all the time


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> Nicotine gym now that is a good idea,quit smoking not long ago fvcking starving all the time


I've never smoked but it works a treat.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it expensive?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Is it expensive?


Fairly depending on how much you get through. Costs me £12 a week at the moment.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

High carb day over. first meal shot insulin and ghrelin through the roof...was starving hungry constantly all day after: lol:

Worked in Wales today on site today in horrendous heat and then trained chest after work. stretch/pump emphasis this workout.

DB fly x3 sets

Pec Dec x3 sets

cable fly x3 sets

supermans x3 sets

Food/plan

m1. 2 slices toast covered in jam, bowl of Lucky Charms and milk

40mins cardio

m2. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m3. 200g potato, 150g chicken

m4. 200g potato, 150g chicken

20mins cardio / TRAIN / 20mins cardio

m5. 2 slices toast covered in jam, bowl of Lucky Charms and milk,

m6. 200g potato, sweet chili chicken breast,

So lowered total protein for the day to up carbs a little.

Next 3 straight days of low carbs, tons of training and cardio, ready for one mammoth refeed on Saturday.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training today.

Hammer pullups x4 sets

Chest plate machine row x4 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

Close grip pulldown x 4 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 250g chicken, 50g mince

M2. 250g chicken, 50g mince

30mins cardio / Train

M3. Toby Carvery

Then off to the cinema to watch Hercules with the wife.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got home from work and felt absolutely dead so decided to have the night off training and went straight to sleep for a few hours. Then woke up feeling good so went and trained Delts.

Smith shoulders press x5 sets

Cable lat raise x4 sets

Front delt raise x4 sets

Rear delt fly x4 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 150g chicken, 50g mince

M2. 150g chicken, 50g mince

M3. 150g chicken, 50g mince

40mins cardio

2 hours sleep

TRAIN

M4. 3 slices of toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites.

One more day of low carbs thank the Lord.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

This low carb thing off your own back mate, or you got a coach for final weeks of prep?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> This low carb thing off your own back mate, or you got a coach for final weeks of prep?


No prep coach mate. I enjoy doing my own thing. Just to speed some more fat loss up.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey dude

Looking full still

When's comp?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Hey dude
> 
> Looking full still
> 
> When's comp?


5 weeks mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I'm up silly early. Been Tesco, got quite a few goodies, let the cheat day begin.

No training yesterday. Done all my cardio and then went to see a mates band. First day off from training in ages. Going to have a few light meals before training...mainly ice cream and then crack on properly after training.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Looking good mate! Impressive how you don't really track calories or macros exactly yet still get the job done!

Enjoy cheat day. Make it count


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ice cream and cheat days 5 weeks out? Just participating then ? Not trying to win? :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ice cream and cheat days 5 weeks out? Just participating then ? Not trying to win? :confused1:


Makes me leaner mate. And if it works, who am I to question it.

For instance, this week was the lowest calories I've done by far over the whole diet. It's also the least amount t of weight dropped.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Of course it makes u leaner . Than doing a clean refeed . :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Of course it makes u leaner . Than doing a clean refeed . :whistling:


Literally makes no difference with my body mate. I won't even wake up watery lol.

Currently in McDonald's. 2 big Macs, 2 hams and a mcflurry.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lol you convinced yourself of that havnt you.... Wonder why all the pros and experienced guys dont do this approach . Seems easy.

Goodluck fella!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just trained arms.

DB curl x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Close grip bench x3 sets

DB preacher x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Hammer curls x3 sets

Food so far.

Tub of rum and raisen ice cream with chocolate sauce

Half a pack of cookies

Bowl of craze cereal

Big bag of skittles

2 big Macs, 2 hamburgers, coke, smarties mcflurry.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Lol you convinced yourself of that havnt you.... Wonder why all the pros and experienced guys dont do this approach . Seems easy.
> 
> Goodluck fella!


Some of them do bud.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Just trained arms.
> 
> DB curl x3 sets
> 
> ...


I just don't get it.. how do you continue to lean out with a diet like that?! So jealous


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Davyy said:


> I just don't get it.. how do you continue to lean out with a diet like that?! So jealous


Work mate. Nail it all week, take one step back at the weekend to take 6 steps forward all week.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Work mate. Nail it all week, take one step back at the weekend to take 6 steps forward all week.


I suppose that's fair enough mate. Do you just have a cheat day instead of a cheat meal on a Saturday?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Davyy said:


> I suppose that's fair enough mate. Do you just have a cheat day instead of a cheat meal on a Saturday?


This is the first time I've done it to be fair mate. I'm quite low body fat now and my body responds well to refeeds at this point.

After all this food, I'll probably wake up 1lb heavier tomorrow. Ive done it before and actually gone down in weight. That's when you know it was the right time for it.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Having cheat days is a stone left unturned IMO

You'll regret them if/when your stood next to someone ripped on stage, from my experience anyway.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MRENIGMA said:


> Having cheat days is a stone left unturned IMO
> 
> You'll regret them if/when your stood next to someone ripped on stage, from my experience anyway.


I thought this on my last prep - and you may be right.

BUT - I was so fkin miserable, I hated prep.

This time round I'm more relaxed, I go harder into a deficit during the week and similar to PHMG I allow a few treats on a Sat eve (my gf and I go out for a meal each week now). Mindset is 10000x better.

You're correct though, on stage maybe the dude next to me who hasn't had any of this could potentially be a lb or two leaner than me. But, I keep reminding myself why I do this - as a hobby for enjoyment. I'm not doing it to earn a pro card or get paid, sure I want to stand up on stage and look like I belong there - but as soon as I'm miserable and not enjoying prep again.... What's the point?

Just putting it out there with my view. No right or wrong, for me personally though it comes down to balance. Bodybuilding is something I do - it's not what I am and it's not my living.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ah24 said:


> I thought this on my last prep - and you may be right.
> 
> BUT - I was so fkin miserable, I hated prep.
> 
> ...


Some find it hard to accept our mindset. I can understand that. I dont judge them for making it their priority, but i do get judged for making sure i still enjoy the whole thing. Which i really really am.

The more hardcore amoung us will say "you shouldnt be enjoying it"....i've never continued doing anything i dont enjoy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pics then. was 84.0kg before yesterdays refeed, am 84.2kg this morning. Thats 0.4lb gained after about 10'000 calories. Back to normal food and carb meals this morning.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I thought this on my last prep - and you may be right.
> 
> BUT - I was so fkin miserable, I hated prep.
> 
> ...


im gonna cherp in on this one dude! The point of a prep is to test yourself and bring the best package to the show your aiming for! I totally agree I was miffed on my prep I didn't eat the crud I usually ate and yeah I didn't win my show but I honestly feel like I couldn't have done anymore for a first show and I didn't stand on that stage n think you know what I lost this cus I had weekly ice cream and Big Macs. Having a clean re feed does as much for your leptin levels as dirty food does it just isn't as satisfying cus its not naughty! Imagine how you would look without the naughty re feeds and re fed clean..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

1manarmy said:


> im gonna cherp in on this one dude! The point of a prep is to test yourself and bring the best package to the show your aiming for! I totally agree I was miffed on my prep I didn't eat the crud I usually ate and yeah I didn't win my show but I honestly feel like I couldn't have done anymore for a first show and I didn't stand on that stage n think you know what I lost this cus I had weekly ice cream and Big Macs. Having a clean re feed does as much for your leptin levels as dirty food does it just isn't as satisfying cus its not naughty! Imagine how you would look without the naughty re feeds and re fed clean..


So what I'm doing currently isn't testing?

The same meals EVERY day for 16 weeks? Weights 6x per week? SSCV 3x per week? HIIT 3x per week? A calorie deficit day in day out for 16 weeks? Working out of the house 16 hours per day but STILL finding ways of getting food done?

For me, it's not so much the need for 'dirty' food - it's more being able to have *one* meal out of the 42 I eat per week where mentally I can switch off and enjoy it with Jade. She has to put up with me bored/snappy during the week, so if for one eve we can feel like 'us' again for a couple of hours - I'll take that 

Oh and to add;

On my last prep I ate *EVERY* meal I was supposed to. Didn't have ANY 'dirty' refeeds, just did as I was told.

This prep, I'm more relaxed yet at this stage in the prep I'm leaner - BUT enjoying it a lot more. Win-win IMO?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

ah24 said:


> So what I'm doing currently isn't testing?
> 
> The same meals EVERY day for 16 weeks? Weights 6x per week? SSCV 3x per week? HIIT 3x per week? A calorie deficit day in day out for 16 weeks? Working out of the house 16 hours per day but STILL finding ways of getting food done?
> 
> ...


Like stated above Mate its each to their own. I'm not judging you or your methods cus its what works for you but I see it as 20 weeks from my life eating the same foods every day isn't so bad so I just carry on doing it! I'm very regimented even off season I'm still counting and only have 1 meal a week eating what I fancy its just how I am! If it makes you happy having that one meal a week then carry on mate one meal won't make you fat just like one jog won't make you skinny but a whole day eating 10k cals isn't how I would work it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still looking awesome mate, obviously know what you're doing :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Still looking awesome mate, obviously know what you're doing 1:


There is no doubt it it not the absolute best way. But I don't see that it does bugger all damage either for me personally.

I feel fully refreshed, re energized and ready to hit another week. Was good having a full day off.

And there is no way I'm not going to be enjoying all the food and time with the family at my only nephews 1st birthday. Only time I would do that is a week from the show.

I'd feel like an absolute bell end taking sweet potato and rice or whatever over to his party. I know lots won't agree with this view but it's my choice at the end of the day and I'm happy with it.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

ah24 said:


> I thought this on my last prep - and you may be right.
> 
> BUT - I was so fkin miserable, I hated prep.
> 
> ...


It's only 12 weeks......

What's 12 weeks out of your life? C'mon don't be so emotional, it's not permanent.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training today.

Quad extension x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Food/plan

M1. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 whites

M2. 200g potato, 200g chicken

TRAIN

M3. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M4. 200g potato, 200g chicken

M5. 2 slices toast, 2 whole eggs, 4 whites


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest training tonight with press emphasis.

Flat Smith x4 sets

Decline Machine press x4 sets

Incline DB fly x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 300g potato, 160g chicken

20mins cardio / TRAIN / 20mins cardio

M4. 4 scoops low fat ice cream, 1 scoop casein, 100g low fat natural yoghurt.

M5. 2 slices toast, 6 egg whites


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got my membership through for ukbff. £50 and only valid until October. Absolute **** take.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good to see you still going at it fella. Looking in good shape so far, finished article will be on point I'm sure.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

empzb said:


> Good to see you still going at it fella. Looking in good shape so far, finished article will be on point I'm sure.


Yeah. Got a tough slog now. 5 weeks to go. Full bore training, cardio....and errrr diet :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Got my membership through for ukbff. £50 and only valid until October. Absolute **** take.


Mine shuld be enroute too. Now u put it that way. I feel a little robbed .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Mine shuld be enroute too. Now u put it that way. I feel a little robbed .


Thing is, competitors also have to pay £20 on the day too.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I no. Funny old way things work sometimes. . Atleast your fees are covered with the bet moneys .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> I no. Funny old way things work sometimes. . Atleast your fees are covered with the bet moneys .


Yeah true, but I was just thinking more in terms of the cheek of it. If the membership needs to be upped to cover costs, fine. But to then charge the competitors...again, who will no doubt have many people coming to watch that also pay £20 on the door??? Really?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Agree. Think ive got like 12 ppl already purchaced tickets so ive made em over 200 knacker before i paid my fees too lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training today. Big workout. Pushed extra hard for some reason. Just felt full of power. Great session.

Lat pulldown x4 sets

Yates chest plate row x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

Hammer grip pull ups x4 sets

Some pb's in there too.

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 300g potato, 160g chicken

20mins cardio / TRAIN / 20mins cardio

M4. 4 scoops low fat ice cream, 1 scoop casein, 100g low fat natural yoghurt.

M5. 200g potato, sweet chili chicken breast and veg.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What low fat ice cream do you get?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> What low fat ice cream do you get?


It's Tesco basics ice cream. It's cheap because it's basically frozen milk...i.e low fat.

150 calories for 4 small scoops.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> It's Tesco basics ice cream. It's cheap because it's basically frozen milk...i.e low fat.
> 
> 150 calories for 4 scoops.


wow thats great calories, might have a look next time I go :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> wow thats great calories, might have a look next time I go 1:


That's 4 tight small scoops mind you, not a fuc.k off big bowl full :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Back training today. Big workout. Pushed extra hard for some reason. Just felt full of power. Great session.
> 
> Lat pulldown x4 sets
> 
> ...


Have you reduced your protein mate?

How did you find working out twice a day as see you have stopped?

looking good mate all the same, looking forward to see what condition you bring on stage.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Have you reduced your protein mate?
> 
> How did you find working out twice a day as see you have stopped?
> 
> looking good mate all the same, looking forward to see what condition you bring on stage.


Slightly reduced protein mate, upped carbs.

I don't like to do anything for too long. I've always found that the more I switch things up, the better results I get.

Keeps it all interesting and intensity high. Will probably do another block of twice a day training next week. If I do it for too long, I'll burn out fast. I believe in keeping energy levels up, how can you work hard if you are like a zombie all day (at work, in the gym and keeping the wife happy). Balancing act isn't it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Slightly reduced protein mate, upped carbs.
> 
> I don't like to do anything for too long. I've always found that the more I switch things up, the better results I get.
> 
> Keeps it all interesting and intensity high. Will probably do another block of twice a day training next week. If I do it for too long, I'll burn out fast. I believe in keeping energy levels up, how can you work hard if you are like a zombie all day (at work, in the gym and keeping the wife happy). Balancing act isn't it.


That's the problem I have too mate, so the wife takes a back seat  haha

Thought this close to show you'd be keeping protein high to preserve muscle? It's good to see big blokes like you not cramming 600g protein in a day and still growing/cutting nicely, no need for it!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Slightly reduced protein mate, upped carbs.
> 
> I don't like to do anything for too long. I've always found that the more I switch things up, the better results I get.
> 
> Keeps it all interesting and intensity high. Will probably do another block of twice a day training next week. If I do it for too long, I'll burn out fast. I believe in keeping energy levels up, how can you work hard if you are like a zombie all day (at work, in the gym and keeping the wife happy). Balancing act isn't it.


Can't argue with that


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> That's the problem I have too mate, so the wife takes a back seat  haha
> 
> Thought this close to show you'd be keeping protein high to preserve muscle? It's good to see big blokes like you not cramming 600g protein in a day and still growing/cutting nicely, no need for it!


When using products like tren, there is no reason to worry about losing muscle. Providing you not getting weaker in the gym, it's all good.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> When using products like tren, there is no reason to worry about losing muscle. Providing you not getting weaker in the gym, it's all good.


Reckon youd lose muscle on high tren with like 50g protein per day? Just a random thought lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Reckon youd lose muscle on high tren with like 50g protein per day? Just a random thought lol


Hmmm. Tough one. Not over a short period I don't think.

I wouldn't want to risk try it though :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Hmmm. Tough one. Not over a short period I don't think.
> 
> I wouldn't want to risk try it though :lol:


They need to create a steroid that magically grows muscle without eating a fcuk load of food lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> They need to create a steroid that magically grows muscle without eating a fcuk load of food lol


Errrr....that is what testosterone was created mate haha. Granted, in people with muscle wasting disease.

I used to think I had to eat fuc.k loads to grow. You don't mate, you can't force growth with additional food.

The unfortunate fact of bodybuilding is that you are as big as how much chemicals you take and how you manipulate what the muscle is holding.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Woke up this morning tight as hell. Pretty shocked to be honest so weighed myself and I'm 1/2kg down on my weight pre refeed so should be pretty good fat loss come Saturday.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Woke up this morning tight as hell. Pretty shocked to be honest so weighed myself and I'm 1/2kg down on my weight pre refeed so should be pretty good fat loss come Saturday.


In the same boat! . And hands up i even spilled over on my refeed.

I agree with u on the mental side u feel refreshed to put that extra work in through the next week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> In the same boat! . And hands up i even spilled over on my refeed.
> 
> I agree with u on the mental side u feel refreshed to put that extra work in through the next week.


Oh shame on you. You just want to turn up? You not want to win then? well good luck


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:whistling: :thumb: i can take it !!! Cos i give it lol . And hell yeah im going for the win!!! . Doesnt mean ill get it .. Lol we can only do our best .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> :whistling: :thumb: i can take it !!! Cos i give it lol . And hell yeah im going for the win!!! . Doesnt mean ill get it .. Lol we can only do our best .


You referring every week then?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Referring ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Referring ?


Refeeding.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahh .. Yeh i am now mate carb cycling with refeed every sun . I havnt questioned wills methods ive just shut up n followed orders wile absorbing the knowledge for future use tbh have 2 low carb days and 4 moderate with 1 high

How do you run urs buddy?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ahh .. Yeh i am now mate carb cycling with refeed every sun . I havnt questioned wills methods ive just shut up n followed orders wile absorbing the knowledge for future use tbh have 2 low carb days and 4 moderate with 1 high


Yeah makes sense. Your paying someone for advice, you would be silly not to listen.

And as I said before, the clean refeed is the best, I just know the difference between clean and "dirty" is marginal for me.

I only had a refeed because I went no carb for 3 days to see how I react. Not good lol. I'll just stick with high carb and very low fats now without the refeeds. Get on much better with that.

Bit of ice cream each night and that's my fix sorted.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh pepsi max and sugar free jelly have been godsends. I like the sound of high carb low fat also seen a fair few big names take that approach this yr. its all trial and error. Im more than happy with my progress and what diet has been like. I may like to try a dif approach next time but for now. If it ent broke bladdey blah. Too close to be playing around now for me . Im 1 week closer than yourself. Pop in the journal if u get a chance mate . If you havnt already that is


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh pepsi max and sugar free jelly have been godsends. I like the sound of high carb low fat also seen a fair few big names take that approach this yr. its all trial and error. Im more than happy with my progress and what diet has been like. I may like to try a dif approach next time but for now. If it ent broke bladdey blah. Too close to be playing around now for me . Im 1 week closer than yourself. Pop in the journal if u get a chance mate . If you havnt already that is


Fridge is full of cold cans of pepsi max and lilt zero :lol:

Will take a look mate. Didnt know you had a journal!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh its under the name . THE MAKING OF SEAN B VOLUME 2 with added will power. Or something similar..

LILT ZERO!!! Right im off to the shop


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh its under the name . THE MAKING OF SEAN B VOLUME 2 with added will power. Or something similar..
> 
> LILT ZERO!!! Right im off to the shop


The best drink ever.

Saying that I'm having a Monster Zero everyday at lunch too. Got to keep that energy up.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Snap!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL funnily enough I've got a lilt zero in my bag as we speak. Good stuff!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders.

Lat raise x4 sets

Front delt raise x4 sets

Smith shoulder press x4 sets

Rear delt fly x4 sets

Meal/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 300g potato, 160g chicken

20 mins cardio / TRAIN / 20mins cardio

M4. 4 scoops low fat ice cream, 1 scoop casein, 100g low fat yoghurt.

M5. 2 home made lean mince burgers and buns, home made oven chips.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@sean 162

460 calories mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Damm that looks good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Damm that looks good


Ate it in about 3 minutes :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Very low energy today. Do not like it :lol:

Was working on site in the sun too but got through. Thank god for Monster.

Arms after work.

Seated DB curl x3 sets

Sculls x3 sets

EZ bar curl x3 sets

Close grip bench x3 sets

Hammer curls x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 300g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 300g potato, 160g chicken

20mins / TRAIN / 20mins

M4. 4 scoops low fat ice cream, 1 scoop casein, 200g low fat natural yoghurt.

M5. 200g potato, 100g lean mince, lettuce, tomato.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Had a Monster Zero today myself. Was reading the can... No sugar... no calories... makes you wonder what shít they put in to combat it :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Had a Monster Zero today myself. Was reading the can... No sugar... no calories... makes you wonder what shít they put in to combat it :lol:


A f.uck load of tasty tasty chemicals :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im sure its either 9 or 14 cals per can if u read carefully. But still fook all


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Weighed half a kilogram less this morning than the day before so nailing things now. Will be refeeding again tomorrow because it has worked a treat this week.

Just trained legs and nearly passed out on cardio after :lol:

Quad ext. x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Less potato today as well which has been very hard but pulled through. On site as well so extra calories burnt.

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 160g chicken

20mins / TRAIN / 20mins

M4. 4 scoops low fat ice cream, 1 scoop casein, 200g low fat natural yoghurt.

M5. 200g potato, 100g lean mince, lettuce, tomato.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Im sure its either 9 or 14 cals per can if u read carefully. But still fook all


The rockstar one is pretty nice too :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few things for tomorrow's refeed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures then. 83.1kg. 4 weeks, 1 day out


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Leaning out mate


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

I always keep an eye on this, and probably read it but forgot.. what gear are you on atm? I remember seeing you were on some of your sponsors PH or osmething.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

When you starting the prep mate? :001_tt2:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Davyy said:


> I always keep an eye on this, and probably read it but forgot.. what gear are you on atm? I remember seeing you were on some of your sponsors PH or osmething.


I'm natty mate

........ :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> When you starting the prep mate? :001_tt2:


Will start at 2 weeks out mate.

Thought of you earlier


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

It doesnt bother me haha i cooked this for the mrs this morning


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> It doesnt bother me haha i cooked this for the mrs this morning
> 
> View attachment 156269


Your Mrs had pizza for breakfast this morning...Wtf?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fell asleep at about 10pm last night and woke up 12 hours later. So that's a very big rest. Haven't had that much sleep in over a month to be honest. I'm not doing anything today, I'm just going to rest more ready for a big week.

Woke up 2kg heavier but don't look watery at all. Veins on top of veins though.

Got a family meal in a bit at a restaurant. Will probably get steak and jacket potato.....who the fu.ck am I kidding, will blatantly be chips....but extra salad to balance it out


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

HAHAHAHA 2 kg!!! Loool . But now its done u will work extra hard this week im sure . and earn the next one


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> HAHAHAHA 2 kg!!! Loool . But now its done u will work extra hard this week im sure . and earn the next one


That will be gone by Tuesday mate. And then will just drop lower and lower.

Twice a day training for me this week too. I'm going to be dead by Friday but **** it, it's good fun when you see improvements in physique.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> That will be gone by Tuesday mate. And then will just drop lower and lower.
> 
> Twice a day training for me this week too. I'm going to be dead by Friday but **** it, it's good fun when you see improvements in physique.


Yep i can quite imagine it will . Check out this veiinage and only 1 carb meal in


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Yep i can quite imagine it will . Check out this veiinage and only 1 carb meal in
> 
> View attachment 156302


Yeah I'm the same mate. It's like you can feel the carbs flowing in and your body saying "thank you!!!!!!"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a full rest day yesterday. Didn't do anything. Just ate my normal food (and the meal at the restaurant) and went to bed at 9pm.

So why the f.uck have I woken up way more tired than usual :lol:

Was going to train this morning, but I just couldn't get up, I even drove to work for the first time in over a month.

I've just popped 400mg of caffeine and some eph though so this should sort me out. I think I will go and train in my lunch break to make up for this laziness.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained chest at lunch

Flat bench x4 sets

Incline DB flies x4 sets

Pec Dec x4 sets

Cable flies x4 sets

Then ate tons of chicken and potato before I passed out :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oi! I answered your pm mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training after work.

chest plate Yates row x4 sets

Wide lat pulldown x4 sets

V bar lat pulldown x4 sets

Straight arm pulldown x4 sets

Food/plan

M1. 150g potato. 160g chicken

TRAIN chest

M2. 150g potato. 160g chicken

M3. 150g potato. 160g chicken

20mins cardio / TRAIN back / 20mins cardio

M4. 4 scoops low fat ice cream, 1 scoop casein, 100g low fat yogurt.

M5. 200g potato, 100g lean mince burgers, lettuce, beef tomato, extra light mayo.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lets get dwn to business this week buddy! Just had awesome leg sessiomn myself. This is the home straight!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Lets get dwn to business this week buddy! Just had awesome leg sessiomn myself. This is the home straight!


Erm....it's Monday...and I'm fu.cked hahaha. I think I've had too much rest cos I feel more tired than before I had a day off and loads of sleep :lol:

Just drinking a huge mug of tea to kill those hunger pains.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tea! With milk? And sugar?.

This is sacralidge :2guns:

I mean. Im sooooooo jelous. But i am full of beans lol i have ur share of energy it seems. Will let u know how i feel after low carb day haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Tea! With milk? And sugar?.
> 
> This is sacralidge :2guns:
> 
> I mean. Im sooooooo jelous. But i am full of beans lol i have ur share of energy it seems. Will let u know how i feel after low carb day haha


No sugar, but about 8 fake sweeteners haha.

I should level out by tomorrow. Actually feeling the best I have all day right now so things are better.

Lowest calories in ages today as well.

Def need a refeed tomorrow :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Na, I'll at least weight until Wednesday...not even joking. :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Erm....it's Monday...and I'm fu.cked hahaha. I think I've had too much rest cos I feel more tired than before I had a day off and loads of sleep :lol:
> 
> Just drinking a huge mug of tea to kill those hunger pains.
> 
> View attachment 156388


Nice rug

Going great mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Nice rug
> 
> Going great mate. Keep up the good work.


That rug is so comfy to lie on. Curl up with the cat. ahhhhhhh.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

PHMG said:


> That rug is so comfy to lie on. Curl up with the cat. ahhhhhhh.


Is that normally post-leg workout? :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> That rug is so comfy to lie on. Curl up with the cat. ahhhhhhh.


I have one the same in lime green (sounds rank) and it's like rolling about on the grass. Me an the kids have picnics on the fvcker when it's raining outside.

What are you doing for cardio just walking????


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> I have one the same in lime green (sounds rank) and it's like rolling about on the grass. Me an the kids have picnics on the fvcker when it's raining outside.
> 
> What are you doing for cardio just walking????


Yeah. Parked the car up and walk to work and back with a heavy bag full of food and gym gear. 40 minute walk each way.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yeah. Parked the car up and walk to work and back with a heavy bag full of food and gym gear. 40 minute walk each way.


Is this going to continue right into the show? Cause I hate cardio an can only manage about 15 mins in the gym.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Is this going to continue right into the show? Cause I hate cardio an can only manage about 15 mins in the gym.


Yeah. Hate it in the gym. that's why I parked the car up. If you have a destination, it's so much easier. Get some good music on the phone and away I go. Don't even care if it's raining.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Yeah. Hate it in the gym. that's why I parked the car up. If you have a destination, it's so much easier. Get some good music on the phone and away I go. Don't even care if it's raining.


Need to give it a go. Am not fussed about the rain either my hair ain't goiny go curly.

Good luck again mate keep up the good work, an a hope you feel abit more energetic tomorrow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Need to give it a go. Am not fussed about the rain either my hair ain't goiny go curly.
> 
> Good luck again mate keep up the good work, an a hope you feel abit more energetic tomorrow.


I'm too energetic now...laid in bed full [email protected]%@%##!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'm too energetic now...laid in bed full [email protected]%@%##!


Headphones on and out a walk then you lazy git


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Headphones on and out a walk then you lazy git


Its very dark out and with me looking this good, there is a high chance I will be raped...


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Its very dark out and with me looking this good, there is a high chance I will be raped...


You wish hahahahahaha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

He means hes now so skinny and girly that he may be taken advantage of and forced into taking a good bumming . Probably from chelsea or someone of a similar description


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just trained delts. Bit of a late one as i have been on site all day.

Smith press x4 sets

DB lat raise x4 sets

Front delt raise x4 sets

Rear delt fly x4 sets

Machine press x4 sets

Will go home after work, have some food and then train arms. Going to be mega tired but f.uck it. Work to do!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just ordered all my tan, skin prep, moisturiser and glaze for the show. £50 mind you, but i figured that im putting all this work in, might as well not scrimp out on the full presentation package.

All getting exciting now :bounce: :bounce:

Was going to get sprayed at the event, but after looking at vids on applying it all, its easy to do and one less thing to worry about on the day as i can have it all prepared before hand and just apply the glaze after i pump up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training done.

DB hammer curls x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

DB preacher x3 sets

Close grip bench x3 sets

DB Tri extension x3 sets

DB curl x3 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 160g chicken

Train Delts

M3. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M4. 4 scoops ice cream, 1 scoop casein, 100g low fat natural yoghurt.

Train arms

M5. 300g potato, 100g mince, lettuce, onion, tomato, low fat mayo. Huge mug of tea.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not had a good day at all. Woke up and my who body felt like lead. Eyes stinging, just wanted to sleep, struggling to even talk and walk about. But i got up and cooked all my food, went to a doctors appointment with kate for the baby (all good) and then had an hour at home before work.

I couldnt stay awake. I fell asleep at about 12 and woke up again at 3. Phoned work, they didnt mind as i've had a hard couple of days on site so said its understandable. Realistically, its probably just too much training and cardio and killed me, on top of the site work.

So i've had tons of sleep today as i went back to sleep at 3pm and not long been up. Not really eaten anything as i was feeling sick forcing a little food in when i was awake. Feel much better now and body doesnt feel heavy now.

Feel lazy and like i've lost all my gainz :lol: , will hopefully feel much better tomorrow and then i can crack on again.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope you're okay tomorrow mate, like you said probably just worn yourself out and your body telling you you need more rest


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Hope you're okay tomorrow mate, like you said probably just worn yourself out and your body telling you you need more rest


Yeah. Well I felt lazy so I'm currently in the gym doing an hours cardio :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Feel so much better today. I've added some fats into first and last meal and dropped carbs from these meals.

Seems to have done the trick. I basically had no fats apart from whatever was in my chicken breast. So added whole eggs to first and final meal.

Woke up feeling miles better, eyes didn't hurt, body felt normal again.

I'm going to drop the twice a day training though. Prob not suited to it with my job and activity levels.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ide say wise move with manual job dude. Glad your feeling better . This final slog can drag a man down


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Feel so much better today. I've added some fats into first and last meal and dropped carbs from these meals.
> 
> Seems to have done the trick. I basically had no fats apart from whatever was in my chicken breast. So added whole eggs to first and final meal.
> 
> ...


How many g of fats are you having mate? I felt I responded better and had far more energy when I fat loaded for the final 2 weeks than I did the whole prep! I'd seriously think about adding small ammounts like you say dude might help with get up and go!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> How many g of fats are you having mate? I felt I responded better and had far more energy when I fat loaded for the final 2 weeks than I did the whole prep! I'd seriously think about adding small ammounts like you say dude might help with get up and go!


Say 4.5g fat per egg. 4 whole eggs morning and night, thats 36g fat from a great source. Shouldnt need more than that. Thats 36g more than i was having (324 calories).


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Say 4.5g fat per egg. 4 whole eggs morning and night, thats 36g fat from a great source. Shouldnt need more than that. Thats 36g more than i was having (324 calories).


yeah even that will make a noticeable difference mate! I was on 60g throughout the whole 20 week prep and no more than 220g carbs.. we dropped carbs slowly over the prep and in the final 2 weeks went down to around 130g carbs and bumped fat up to 110g and I felt more lively than id been for weeks considering I had no carbs barely at all! final week was under 50g carbs for 6 days solid and 110g fat which worked wonders


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shi.ts getting real. Diet is switching to white fish and rice for the final weeks. Might as well get proper shredded. Got this far :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You gonna keep putting some fats in on the new diet to stop you crashing again?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> You gonna keep putting some fats in on the new diet to stop you crashing again?


Yeah, keep whole eggs in for the first and last meals.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training complete. Good session. Road map veins are in.

Quad extension x4 sets

Leg press x4 sets

Calve raise x4 sets

Ham curl x4 sets

Food/plan

M1. 4 whole egg omelette with chopped tomato.

40mins cardio

M2. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M4. 200g potato, 160g chicken

Train legs / 20mins cardio

M5. 4 whole egg omelette with chopped tomato.

Felt pretty good today. Only feel tired now after legs which is ideal. Early night. Bath with the. wife and bump, mug of tea and then sleep.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 156509


High five sofa time with roadmaps!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> High five sofa time with roadmaps!
> 
> View attachment 156510


Haha. Lazy cu.nts.

....can't wait until I can get a ball pool in the living room!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Took yesterday off training. Was dead. Been struggling to get energy up all week. Been training too much I think so switching to every other day training now with cardio on off days.

4 hour refeed last night. Dont need full days now. Had crumpets, cereal, ice cream and burger king.

Been Sun bed this morning. Then sauna later on. Just trained chest

Incline Smith x3 sets

Incline DB fly x3 sets

Pec Dec x3 sets

3 weeks out now. Home straight. Membership arrived from ukbff as well.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

What you get from Burger King mate?

Been a while since I got one highly rate them over macdees

I have to try their milkshakes yet though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> What you get from Burger King mate?
> 
> Been a while since I got one highly rate them over macdees
> 
> I have to try their milkshakes yet though


Whopper meal mate. Can't beat there whopper burgers. I dont really eat the chips either so pretty much just a burger.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs looking great!

Whoppers are awesome, TGI burgers are fantastic but not cheap


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Legs looking great!
> 
> Whoppers are awesome, TGI burgers are fantastic but not cheap


Nothing like that round here mate.

Probably a good thing though else I'd be there every day haha.

Off to the cinema in a bit to watch guardians of the galaxy...beats sitting at home wishing I could go out and get Shi.tfaced with my mates haha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Meant to be very good film, enjoy!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

have you chosen your music yet bro, pop or classical?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

mal said:


> have you chosen your music yet bro, pop or classical?


"Food Glorious Food" from Oliver seems appropriate :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> have you chosen your music yet bro, pop or classical?


Not done that yet mate. Will prob just wing it with whatever and a few poses thrown together. Prob get cancelled on the day due to time anyway with the way ukbff seem to run things!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Woke up covered in veins and really really tight. Well happy. Sauna must have worked a treat and to be honest was so relaxing and felt really clean from it. Skin he gone amazing as well. Had a nice deep sleep after as well. Will def go again next week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training today. No cardio.

Close grip bench x3 sets

EZ bar curl x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

DB preacher x3 sets

Huge huge painful pumps. Trouble driving home.

Food/plan

m1. 1 wholemeal pitta, 2 whole eggs, 4 egg whites. half tin pineapple

TRAIN

m2. 1 scoop casein, 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 4 scoops ice cream

m3. 100g rice, 200g chicken

m4. 50g rice, 100g chicken

m5. 50g rice, 100g chicken

m6. Roast dinner.

Hunger is through the roof. Hits like clockwork. Ramming down the nicotine gum :lol:

Complete rest day again tomorrow. Car is all fixed and mot'ed so can even drive to work, which is good as need focus at the moment as we have just gone from steady busy to crazy in the space of 2 days. Not complaining though as it keeps the mind fully occupied.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

How do you stop the chicken getting boring or do you just force it down you as you are so hungry from the site work?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gummyp said:


> How do you stop the chicken getting boring or do you just force it down you as you are so hungry from the site work?


Chicken always tastes good doesnt it? Only time i dont like chicken is when mothers cook it. For some reason they have a massive fear of it and keep it cooking until there is no juice left at all. Dry as f.uck. That would be gross.

But for instance with my meals today. The rice is cooked with a dash of curry powder and tumeric. After the chicken is cooked, a big dollop of sweet chilli sauce goes on and then all gets mixed together. Tastes good hot or cold.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha i can relate to mothers cooking. My old dear cooks it untill its full on rubber!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha i can relate to mothers cooking. My old dear cooks it untill its full on rubber!


Wife's mum cook beefs like that. Has to take mine out an hour before everyone else's.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats where Im going wrong with chicken, I overcook it and it then just tastes really dry and difficult to get down


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Thats where Im going wrong with chicken, I overcook it and it then just tastes really dry and difficult to get down


get yaself a George foreman grill mate :tongue:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> get yaself a George foreman grill mate :tongue:


Yea could do with one!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Didn't want to rest. No cardio so trained back instead. Short and sweet but hit all the right spots.

Chest plate row x3 sets

Wide lat pulldown x3 sets

V bar pulldown x3 sets

Food/plan

M1. 50g rice, 100g chicken breast. 1 banana

M2. 50g rice, 100g chicken breast.

M3. 50g rice, 100g chicken breast.

M4. 50g rice, 100g chicken breast. 1 banana

Train

M5. 4 scoops ice cream, bowl of Lucky Charms and milk

M6. Low cheese pizza, oven chips, scoops of casein.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Mirin hard bro.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> Mirin hard bro.


oh......#cringe :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PHMG said:


> oh......#cringe :lol: :lol:


Did you really just hashtag?

Double cringe:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts and abbs.

Cable lat raise x3 sets

Front delt raise x3 sets

Machine press x3 sets

Rear delt fly x3 sets

Hanging leg raise x2 sets

Cable crunches x2 sets

Sit ups x2 sets

Food/plan

M1. 50g rice, 160g chicken

M2. 50g rice, 160g chicken

M3. 50g rice, 160g chicken

M4. 2 bananas

Train

M5. 1 scoops casein, 100g natural yoghurt, 4 scoops ice cream

M6. 2 burgers, 2 buns, lettuce, beef tomato, onion, hand full of oven chips.

...then prob a little more ice cream if I'm being honest.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Didn't want to rest. No cardio so trained back instead. Short and sweet but hit all the right spots.
> 
> Chest plate row x3 sets
> 
> ...


 who the **** eats like this :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gibbo10 said:


> who the **** eats like this :lol:


 :lol: don't knock it till you've tried it.

My rice and chicken is yellow rice covered in sweet chilli sauce. Not some dry chicken, white rice and soggy veg  F.uck that sh.it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training.

Quad ext. x3 sets

Leg press x3 sets

Calve raise x3 sets

Ham curl x3 sets

Food/plan

M1. 2 mini whole meal pittas, 3 whole eggs. 1 banana

40mins cardio

M2. 50g rice, 150g chicken

M3. 50g rice, 150g chicken

M4. 2 bananas

Train

M5. 1 scoop casein, 100g natural low fat yoghurt, 4 scoops ice cream

M6. 2 burgers, 2 buns, lettuce, tomato, handful of oven chips.

Off to the sauna in a bit for 30 minutes. I keep the door open though as there is no need for 80 degrees...fuc.k is that about. I only want to get a sweat on, not boil my blood!!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Omg u r still in prep its a miracle 

And I completely agree about the sauna door!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> Omg u r still in prep its a miracle
> 
> And I completely agree about the sauna door!!


How far back did you go to see sexy pictures :lol:


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> How far back did you go to see sexy pictures :lol:


I havent actually seen any!! Believe it or not


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> How far back did you go to see sexy pictures :lol:


Shes in the wrong journal for that mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> I havent actually seen any!! Believe it or not


...you Bitch!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Shes in the wrong journal for that mate!


Come on mate. We both know I'm a good looking fu.cker :lol:


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> ...you Bitch!!!


Im so sorry  the only reason I didnt look is cos I know it would break my heart knowing u will never be mine!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> Im so sorry  the only reason I didnt look is cos I know it would break my heart knowing u will never be mine!!


No,.but you can borrow me for a few nights :lol:


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> No,.but you can borrow me for a few nights :lol:


My heart is mended!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> My heart is mended!!!


You wouldn't want me anyway.

Not unless you like some arrogant cocky pric.k that will mostly treat you like s.hit, but then every now and again be so sweet, just to keep you on the end of the hook.....

Ahhh Shi.t, that's prob exactly what you would want!!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> You wouldn't want me anyway.
> 
> Not unless you like some arrogant cocky pric.k that will mostly treat you like s.hit, but then every now and again be so sweet, just to keep you on the end of the hook.....
> 
> Ahhh Shi.t, that's prob exactly what you would want!!


Nah I cant deal with that sh1t. Exact reason I got rid of the last one... im too nice for that sh1t... but then again its the type that attracts... prob why ive spent most of my adult life single!! U all think way too highly of yourselves lol. New ones nice buuttt not at the same stages in our lives. Shame cos I woulf of made a good wife too lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> Nah I cant deal with that sh1t. Exact reason I got rid of the last one... im too nice for that sh1t... but then again its the type that attracts... prob why ive spent most of my adult life single!! U all think way too highly of yourselves lol. New ones nice buuttt not at the same stages in our lives. Shame cos I woulf of made a good wife too lol


Ahhhhh.... 

I'm kidding by the way. I'm only cocky behind a computer screen :lol:

And I'm not even a c.unt (most of the time). I can be an ars.e though with regards to girl chat. oh my god you girls are dull.

Mrs will tell "stories" sometimes and I literally have to stop her halfway through just to confirm it's going somewhere before I nod off haha.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Ahhhhh....
> 
> I'm kidding by the way. I'm only cocky behind a computer screen :lol:
> 
> ...


Fuk it...bigamy?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Ahhhhh....
> 
> I'm kidding by the way. I'm only cocky behind a computer screen :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: lmaoo i knew i had a brother! . Now stop it with the idol flirting u have ice cream to eat bell peice


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> Fuk it...bigamy?


Big Amy....is she one of your mates? If so I'm game. I like a larger lady as well.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Big Amy....is she one of your mates? If so I'm game. I like a larger lady as well.


U r either being thick or trying to be clever. If clever, its not worked lol

Anyway as sean said stop flirting with me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> U r either being thick or trying to be clever. If clever, its not worked lol
> 
> Anyway as sean said stop flirting with me


Lol. If you think this is flirting, I feel sorry for you :lol:


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Lol. If you think this is flirting, I feel sorry for you :lol:


Cmon give me a break I dont get out much


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Drove to the sauna straight after work, in my whip with brand new sticky tyres! That was fun.

Then chest brah!!

Incline Smith x3 sets

Incline DB fly x3 sets

Decline machine press x3 sets

Decline Pec Dec x3 sets

Food/plan

M1. 2 mini toasted wholemeal pittas. 3 whole eggs

M2. 50g rice, 250g chicken breast

M3. 50g rice, 250g chicken breast

M4. 2 bananas

Train

M5. Bowl of Lucky Charms, 100g low fat natural yoghurt, 4 scoops ice cream, 1 scoop casein.

M6. 2 buns, 2 burgers, lettuce, tomato and a handful of oven chips.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh dear, i have heroin arms....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Oh dear, i have heroin arms....
> 
> View attachment 156905


I just said goodbye to mine. Great aren't they ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> I just said goodbye to mine. Great aren't they ?


Yeah mate, just said to some others that ive not got any short acting gear in me or anti E and havent for 2 weeks, so when that's added in again at 12 days out, things should polish up even sharper.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training after work. Quick session as I'm very tired from the low calories.... :lol:

Wide lat pulldown x3 sets

V bar pulldown x3 sets

Chest plate machine row x3 sets

Like I said, short, but back, bis and forearms pump to high hell.

Food/plan

M1. 2 mini toasted wholemeal pittas. 3 whole eggs

M2. 50g rice, 250g chicken breast

M3. 50g rice, 250g chicken breast

M4. 2 bananas

Train

M5. 100g low fat natural yoghurt, 4 scoops ice cream, 1 scoop casein.

M6. Prawn sandwich, lettuce tomato, malt bread.

M7. 2 buns, 2 burgers, lettuce, tomato and a handful of oven chips.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Back training after work. Quick session as I'm very tired from the low calories.... :lol:
> 
> Wide lat pulldown x3 sets
> 
> ...


Tomorrow the show yeah? I'll look out for ya and come say hi


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> Tomorrow the show yeah? I'll look out for ya and come say hi


No lol. I've got two more weeks yet mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a refeed last night so on top of the food mentioned, had 5 billionaire flapjacks, 5 smarties cookies, 2 bowls of Lucky Charms, some more ice cream.

Huge pumps today in the gym for arms.

Close grip bench x3 sets

Ez bar curl x3 sets

Sculls x3 sets

Concentration curl x3 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

Food/plan (low carb day due to refeed)

M1. 3 whole eggs, 2 rashers bacon

Sunshower

Train

M2. Splash of milk, 1 scoop casein, 2 scoops ice cream

M3. Burger king Whopper burger.

Cinema to see Lucy which looks awesome. Got a bag of popcorn.

M4. 3 whole eggs, 2 rasher bacon.

M5. 2 mince burgers, large salad.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Had a refeed last night so on top of the food mentioned, had 5 billionaire flapjacks, 5 smarties cookies, 2 bowls of Lucky Charms, some more ice cream.
> 
> Huge pumps today in the gym for arms.
> 
> ...


Tren will be loving that refeed lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Tren will be loving that refeed lol


After about 15 pooh's throughout the night 24 wee's, I woke up tight as hell and buzzing for training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

These are the flapjacks, from Morrison's. I didn't know I liked flapjacks, but brought them as the had no doughnuts and they are now my absolute now favourite.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> These are the flapjacks, from Morrison's. I didn't know I liked flapjacks, but brought them as the had no doughnuts and they are now my absolute now favourite.
> 
> View attachment 157031


May have to invest in those flapjacks tomorrow!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

those morrison flapjacks are my fave


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Got some interesting kitchen spotlight s.hit going on :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Now were talking mr vascular!

Nice one !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts today. Great session.

DB lat raise x4 sets

Machine press x3 sets

DB press x3 sets

DB Front delt raise x3 sets

2 bbq's today. So loads of meat and bread probably lol. Will have a few vodka and diet cokes as well with my mates.

Medium carb day today.

Food/plan

M1. 3 whole eggs, 2 rashers of bacon. 2 bananas

Train

M3. 1 scoop casein, splash of milk, 4 scoops ice cream.

M4. BBQ food

M5. BBQ food

:lol: not very specific there is it haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training this morning. Fast session as it's packed being bank holiday.

Quad extension x3 sets

Calve raise x3 sets

Leg press x3 sets

Ham curl x3 sets

High carbs day today.

Food/plan

M1. 2 rashers bacon, 3 whole eggs. 2 bananas

Train

M2. 1 scoop casein, splash of milk, 4 scoops ice cream

M3. 2 burgers in buns, all the trimmings, shi.t ton of oven chips.

M4. Jackets potatoes, butter and sweet chili chicken.

M5. 5 billionaire flapjacks and 5 smarties cookies. Bowl of cereal

M6. 2 mince burgers, 3 whole eggs.


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

High carbs or high sugar?..

Are you using the concept of a carb up day to eat loads of ****??

If your telling the truth with your contest blog can you honestly say your eating right this close into a comp?

All that aside all the best!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chickentuna said:


> High carbs or high sugar?..
> 
> Are you using the concept of a carb up day to eat loads of ****??
> 
> ...


Sugar is carbs mate :lol:

And yes I am using the concept of a carb up day to eat loads of s.hit....what's your point.

If it works, it works.

Define "eating right". Providing I'm getting tighter, I personally don't see the issue??


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Sugar is carbs mate :lol:
> 
> And yes I am using the concept of a carb up day to eat loads of s.hit....what's your point.
> 
> ...


 Not going to explain about carbs for the sake of it you know the crack...

Do you not think your body would responding better to a lower gi carb on carb up days?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

chickentuna said:


> Not going to explain about carbs for the sake of it you know the crack...
> 
> Do you not think your body would responding better to a lower gi carb on carb up days?


From what I've seen phmg has said before that IF he did it the "traditional" way and used "clean" carbs that it may have benefit BUT this is his diet and how he chooses to do it.

IMO he could bring a better look to the stage with a tighter diet and less "crap" but bodybuilding for me has always been what you're willing to sacrifice. If coming in a couple % tighter isn't of as much importance to him as setting up his diet so he can stick to it CONSISTENTLY then his way works best for him.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did I classic 70's pose on tm so thought I'd post. Watery mind you after 1000g carbs.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> From what I've seen phmg has said before that IF he did it the "traditional" way and used "clean" carbs that it may have benefit BUT this is his diet and how he chooses to do it.
> 
> IMO he could bring a better look to the stage with a tighter diet and less "crap" but bodybuilding for me has always been what you're willing to sacrifice. If coming in a couple % tighter isn't of as much importance to him as setting up his diet so he can stick to it CONSISTENTLY then his way works best for him.


Plus the Gi of carbs is blunted when consumed with protein and fats right?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, those burgers are working a treat :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate, those burgers are working a treat 1:


Covered in water obviously but that comes off very soon to reveal all.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest training after site work all day.

Incline machine press x3 sets

Decline machine press x3 sets

Incline DB fly x3 sets

Pec Dec x3 sets

Food/plan

M1. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M4. 2 bananas.

Train

M5. 1 scoop casein, splash of milk, 4 scoops ice cream.

M6. 2 buns, 2 burgers, lettuce, tomato, 100g chips.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fook off with ya ice cream!

In other news.. Hows the pregnancy been mate? Smooth sailing?

Ur gna be such a soppy git when lil one arrives. Quite eventful year for you.

Everything all ready to rumble?

I wna see a positive message in my journal sunday morning mofo!


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

chickentuna said:


> Not going to explain about carbs for the sake of it you know the crack...
> 
> Do you not think your body would responding better to a lower gi carb on carb up days?


I didn't mean any disrespect to the guy because he looks in good shape (hopefully better when this water drops off). Chips and buyers with ice cream to prep for a show... If this gets out everyone will be a bodybuilder lol


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Did I classic 70's pose on tm so thought I'd post. Watery mind you after 1000g carbs.
> 
> View attachment 157215


Nice pose!


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Silvaback said:


> Plus the Gi of carbs is blunted when consumed with protein and fats right?


The is irrelevant, at the end of the day if you eat a lower gi carb this will also be marginally blunted by protein and fats so it's respective


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chickentuna said:


> I didn't mean any disrespect to the guy because he looks in good shape (hopefully better when this water drops off). Chips and buyers with ice cream to prep for a show... If this gets out everyone will be a bodybuilder lol


Most people would just get fat.

Of course, most people sit on their a.ss all day as well.

When I eat super clean and also low gi carbs, I get tired very fast and don't even lose as much fat.

Every time I listen to forum land and not follow my instinct, I go backwards.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Fook off with ya ice cream!
> 
> In other news.. Hows the pregnancy been mate? Smooth sailing?
> 
> ...


Pregnancy has been really good. My Mrs is awesome to be fair. She doesn't complain...she knows it gets her nowhere :lol:

...and when she does complain, I politely inform her that I've done my bit and it's all on her now.

Best thing is, woman opposite is preggers and about to drop and still washing the car and Shi.t like that so I just use her as an example when she is moaning haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Built the cott yesterday and started on the nursery too.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

First born mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> First born mate?


Yes mate. Been married 3 years so thought I'd better stop less by about :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training tonight.

Wide lat pulldown x3 sets

V Bar pulldown x3 sets

Machine chest plate row x3 sets

Straight arm pulldown x3 sets

Good session. Huge pump. Walking like i have invisible lat syndrome....but with lats :lol:

Food/plan. Same as yesterday

M1. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M4. 2 bananas.

Train

M5. 1 scoop casein, splash of milk, 4 scoops ice cream.

M6. 2 buns, 2 burgers, lettuce, tomato, 100g chips.

Off to the sauna in a bit.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms tonight.

Close grip bench x3 sets

EZ bar curl x3 sets

DB tri extension x3 sets

DB preacher curl x3 sets

Cable pressdown x3 sets

Food/plan. Same as yesterday

M1. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M4. 2 bananas.

Train

M5. 1 scoop casein, splash of milk, 4 scoops ice cream.

M6. 2 buns, 2 burgers, lettuce, tomato, 100g chips.

Went to a site meeting today for a big job that starts next week!! Great, final week until show :lol: Have to be switched on as im setting up all the initial work/management plans, so thats going to be very challenging. Not ideal, but will do my best.

Plus side, A.I in today and gear back in the blood. Big final push!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some Delts this evening. And cardio gone back in for the final push too.

Machine press x4 sets

Cable lat raise x3 sets

Rear delt fly x3 sets

Food/plan

40mins cardio

M1. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M2. 200g potato, 160g chicken

M3. 200g potato, 160g chicken

40mins cardio

TRAIN

M4. 1 scoop casein, splash of milk, 4 scoops ice cream.

M5. Low cheese pizza and handfull of oven chips.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fu.ck knows why I've waited until the end of prep to get some decent shoes for cardio. £32 in Sport Direct if anyone wants a bargain.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Bargain at that price!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

1 week left?? Stuck to your guns with diet etc. Gonna be great for u to see the process through to the end


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Fu.ck knows why I've waited until the end of prep to get some decent shoes for cardio. £32 in Sport Direct if anyone wants a bargain.
> 
> View attachment 157468


mirin crackhead vascularity


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

troponin said:


> mirin crackhead vascularity


Yea, arm is better than the trainers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> 1 week left?? Stuck to your guns with diet etc. Gonna be great for u to see the process through to the end


Well...stuck to MY diet haha. Which yesterday included 5 doughnuts and today had a 10 piece bargain bucket :lol: which is no different from the whole way through though to be fair.

But have done 2hours 30mins cardio a day in some sort of attempt to cancel it out.

This is the last proper photo I took and to be honest I probably am only a smidge leaner going into the final week.



But i have to be honest, I'm pretty happy with that for my first show. I'll see what the crack is and then if I like it, I'll know how much I'm willing to sacrifice next time.

I'm going to have a strict final week though with some carb depletion including workouts and then carb up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> mirin crackhead vascularity





sxbarnes said:


> Yea, arm is better than the trainers


Haha. Cheers guys. Veins are going crazy lol.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Well...stuck to MY diet haha. Which yesterday included 5 doughnuts and today had a 10 piece bargain bucket :lol: which is no different from the whole way through though to be fair.
> 
> But have done 2hours 30mins cardio a day in some sort of attempt to cancel it out.
> 
> ...


I like your approach of more cardio as opposed to severely restricting your diet.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

If you're happy then fair enough just go enjoy it.

I think in future personally you should attempt to get in proper condition, you've stated all along that "your diet" works but that's not backed up by the photos above.

Anyone who champions iifym should take note of this journal and how you simply just can't cheat *the grind*.

Best of luck - don't do any crazy deplete workouts etc they cause a different type of stress the body isn't used to and are very old fashioned and outdated. Go easy on the carb up as not in a state for that super compensation to soak things up.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

troponin said:


> I like your approach of more cardio as opposed to severely restricting your diet.


Completely wrong IMO - doesn't work, causes too much stress to the body. Cardio is reserved for when needed in prep and as show above you clearly can't outwork a over eating. Use as little as possible and small adjustments in levels to bring your *A game*


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

troponin said:


> I like your approach of more cardio as opposed to severely restricting your diet.


It doesn't exactly work like that. I'm not stupid enough to think that. But I know myself, and I'd rather it that way and go all the way, than hate it and quit.

Like I said above though, i dont know what the crack is yet. If I like it, then I'll know it's worth the sacrifice next time.

You could say it's only food, but yesterday at work for instance, from 9 to 1pm at work, everyone was asking if I was ok, I could barely talk let alone work and this is after 2 f.****ing days of "proper" clean prep diet. I'd eaten all the days food by this time that was prepped and was f.ucked.

So I went Morrison's, smashed the doughnuts and was a different person. This is no doubt a cop out, but you have to ask yourself, what's more important, working well in my job to provide for my family, or getting crazy lean for one day.

The doughnuts were 1000 calories gone in 3 minutes, so I punished myself with 2 and a half hours cardio :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ah mcgru... those pesky doughnuts! Thing is... you're gonna feel like utter sh1te on prep... I cried ffs, in the middle of the gym. could barely function, felt like strength was leaving me and it was real effort to put one foot in front of the other, let alone talk to people. I didn't even get crazy lean either - 10% on stage.

Did i turn to doughnuts to rectify that feeling? No. Was the day still worth it? Absolutely yes. I'm glad I experienced that and can withstand pushing my body to its absolute extreme.

I know you'll have a great time next week, and I'm really not having a dig... just reassuring u that everything you've felt is normal IF u want to be competitive on stage (or if you're a massachist lol) - My advice? Do stay strict this week, DO experience it fully! And stop Eating doughnuts ffs lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PHMG said:


> It doesn't exactly work like that. I'm not stupid enough to think that. But I know myself, and I'd rather it that way and go all the way, than hate it and quit.
> 
> Like I said above though, i dont know what the crack is yet. If I like it, then I'll know it's worth the sacrifice next time.
> 
> ...


I understand the above so maybe you've just got to say at this time competing isn't for you. From what I see it just isn't - you have to enjoy the drained and absolutely ****ed feeling. It takes something abit "different" to get in good condition and if you can't handle the sacrifice then place emphasis on what's more important to you.

Why not just train and enjoy going to the gym and looking good? You haven't proved anything IMO dieting to 10% bf and not being able to stick to a plan.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> I understand the above so maybe you've just got to say at this time competing isn't for you. From what I see it just isn't - you have to enjoy the drained and absolutely ****ed feeling. It takes something abit "different" to get in good condition and if you can't handle the sacrifice then place emphasis on what's more important to you.
> 
> Why not just train and enjoy going to the gym and looking good? You haven't proved anything IMO dieting to 10% bf and not being able to stick to a plan.


It's work mate.

We are a growing company you see so so much coming in all the time, new clients and impressing as much as possible.

So whilst I agree with you, it's also first show. You don't go in the gym the first time and nail your training, so I think the experience is still worth while.

Plus I get £320 for getting up there, or have to pay that if I don't :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> If you're happy then fair enough just go enjoy it.
> 
> I think in future personally you should attempt to get in proper condition, you've stated all along that "your diet" works but that's not backed up by the photos above.
> 
> ...


iifym probably does work....I just eat more than I should :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PHMG said:


> It's work mate.
> 
> We are a growing company you see so so much coming in all the time, new clients and impressing as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Yea everyone has their own issues so it isn't really an excuse that sits with me, not that you should care lol. I worked a 50-55 hour work week on last prep on my feet all day in a kitchen as a chef. Still never touched 1 gram of anything that wasn't on my diet for 16 full weeks.

Tbh though as I've said fair enough - it's not a mindset I understand or follow BUT everyone has individual goals etc so crack on!

I didn't want to have a massive pop as you're close to show, just was under the illusion that YOUR way was working for you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea everyone has their own issues so it isn't really an excuse that sits with me, not that you should care lol. I worked a 50-55 hour work week on last prep on my feet all day in a kitchen as a chef. Still never touched 1 gram of anything that wasn't on my diet for 16 full weeks.
> 
> Tbh though as I've said fair enough - it's not a mindset I understand or follow BUT everyone has individual goals etc so crack on!
> 
> I didn't want to have a massive pop as you're close to show, just was under the illusion that YOUR way was working for you.


I'm not a prat mate. I've said all along I know I won't be the leanest and that my way isn't the optimum way. you know this, you've even commented at times.

First show isn't it. Don't even know if I'll like it yet. So why kill myself for something I have no clue about. This is obviously just my view.

And no offence, but I'm not working in a kitchen, I'm on the biggest building sites in the southwest, lugging around 80kg worth of equipment, surrounded by huge plant and asshole site managers. Enough of that though as we don't need excuses and sob stories.

This is just the level I'm willing to get too at this time. At another time and after more experience, I might be able to up that level. No biggie really 

I don't want this post to come across as snappy as that's not the case and agree with your comments. But in my opinion, it's better to come in less than perfect than to drop out and not bother at all.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea everyone has their own issues so it isn't really an excuse that sits with me, not that you should care lol. I worked a 50-55 hour work week on last prep on my feet all day in a kitchen as a chef. Still never touched 1 gram of anything that wasn't on my diet for 16 full weeks.
> 
> Tbh though as I've said fair enough - it's not a mindset I understand or follow BUT everyone has individual goals etc so crack on!
> 
> I didn't want to have a massive pop as you're close to show, just was under the illusion that YOUR way was working for you.


What a crock of **** to come out with man , phmg has done awesome I've followed his journal for sometime and the fact he's attempting his first show is valiant enough , you Should be ashamed to come talking **** in his journal because he's doing things different to you! It may not be the best approach but he's working on it Atleast , I've seen the pics from your first show bro and tbh I wouldn't brag .

I genuinely don't post that much but with this whole holier then you attitude you've just bought forward I definantely had to say something , everyone is learning and finding there own path through trial and error and he's enjoying his journey , you should learn that you aren't the be all and end all of bodybuilding and competing bro , and neither is your mrs , if you want to drop your knowledge do so in a more friendly manner and don't act such a ****.



PHMG said:


> I'm not a prat mate. I've said all along I know I won't be the leanest and that my way isn't the optimum way. you know this, you've even commented at times.
> 
> First show isn't it. Don't even know if I'll like it yet. So why kill myself for something I have no clue about. This is obviously just my view.
> 
> ...


Mate your doing great , forget that knob and his bad attitude , I respect what your doing and the reason your doing it enjoy yourself and keep being and inspiration bro , and tbf you look better in your Avi then he did on stage!

Good luck bro hoping to see the pics on stage


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea everyone has their own issues so it isn't really an excuse that sits with me, not that you should care lol. I worked a 50-55 hour work week on last prep on my feet all day in a kitchen as a chef. Still never touched 1 gram of anything that wasn't on my diet for 16 full weeks.
> 
> Tbh though as I've said fair enough - it's not a mindset I understand or follow BUT everyone has individual goals etc so crack on!
> 
> I didn't want to have a massive pop as you're close to show, just was under the illusion that YOUR way was working for you.


What a crock of **** to come out with man , phmg has done awesome I've followed his journal for sometime and the fact he's attempting his first show is valiant enough , you Should be ashamed to come talking **** in his journal because he's doing things different to you! It may not be the best approach but he's working on it Atleast , I've seen the pics from your first show bro and tbh I wouldn't brag .

I genuinely don't post that much but with this whole holier then you attitude you've just bought forward I definantely had to say something , everyone is learning and finding there own path through trial and error and he's enjoying his journey , you should learn that you aren't the be all and end all of bodybuilding and competing bro , and neither is your mrs , if you want to drop your knowledge do so in a more friendly manner and don't act such a ****.



PHMG said:


> I'm not a prat mate. I've said all along I know I won't be the leanest and that my way isn't the optimum way. you know this, you've even commented at times.
> 
> First show isn't it. Don't even know if I'll like it yet. So why kill myself for something I have no clue about. This is obviously just my view.
> 
> ...


Mate your doing great , forget that knob and his bad attitude , I respect what your doing and the reason your doing it enjoy yourself and keep being and inspiration bro , and tbf you look better in your Avi then he did on stage!

Good luck bro hoping to see the pics on stage


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Duppy said:


> What a crock of **** to come out with man , phmg has done awesome I've followed his journal for sometime and the fact he's attempting his first show is valiant enough , you Should be ashamed to come talking **** in his journal because he's doing things different to you! It may not be the best approach but he's working on it Atleast , I've seen the pics from your first show bro and tbh I wouldn't brag .
> 
> I genuinely don't post that much but with this whole holier then you attitude you've just bought forward I definantely had to say something , everyone is learning and finding there own path through trial and error and he's enjoying his journey , you should learn that you aren't the be all and end all of bodybuilding and competing bro , and neither is your mrs , if you want to drop your knowledge do so in a more friendly manner and don't act such a ****.
> 
> ...


I've actually backed his approach up....until I saw the picture yday. There's many ways to skin a cat obviously and from the way PHMG was talking I was expecting much more.

If you take your love goggles off then you'd be able to see that above doesn't cut it condition wise by BB standards (which is what he's here to be judged as)

I'm pretty positive in the fact that my opinion is completely valid - I've never said he doesn't look good, or carry muscle etc but for show - he's a fair few weeks out.

I have no idea where you have read that I think my first show or even this one will see me on stage with a good look by mine or most people's standards, I'm not afraid of putting the work in and developing over time. I however wouldn't want to be on stage having not bothered dieting. Just my opinion which I've expressed in the same vain that you've championed his efforts.

Loving the Internet tough guy, don't forget to mouth wash


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> I understand the above so maybe you've just got to say at this time competing isn't for you. From what I see it just isn't - you have to enjoy the drained and absolutely ****ed feeling. It takes something abit "different" to get in good condition and if you can't handle the sacrifice then place emphasis on what's more important to you.
> 
> Why not just train and enjoy going to the gym and looking good? You haven't proved anything IMO dieting to 10% bf and not being able to stick to a plan.


Why start all this so close to his show? Didn't you and your other half jump on Andy

Hard the other day for the same thing in a thread,can't tell someone to not

Compete and just go to a gym and enjoy it,,,come on...why not give the guy

Some encouragement this close..x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

mal said:


> Why start all this so close to his show? Didn't you and your other half jump on Andy
> 
> Hard the other day for the same thing in a thread,can't tell someone to not
> 
> ...


As above probably just because of the way the journal had been heading and until last night it was seeming as though everything was on track. Maybe I should've kept my mouth shut but when it's been led to believe and portrayed that this style dieting was "working" I was just shocked.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> As above probably just because of the way the journal had been heading and until last night it was seeming as though everything was on track. Maybe I should've kept my mouth shut but when it's been led to believe and portrayed that this style dieting was "working" I was just shocked.


I agree I was expecting better conditioning so close to a show but your ever so nasty mr Alan!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Didn't expect to see the claws out in this thread to be honest,Bodybuilders can be as bad as bitch women sometimes,(must be the hormones) lol.

PHMG has always been a well respected and honest guy,I am glad he has chosen to share his journey to the stage with us all.

People can see it as they wish, but putting someone down and trying to demoralise them is unacceptable.We always accept creative criticism along the way but it should also come with a degree of support for the achievement.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I've actually backed his approach up....until I saw the picture yday. There's many ways to skin a cat obviously and from the way PHMG was talking I was expecting much more.
> 
> If you take your love goggles off then you'd be able to see that above doesn't cut it condition wise by BB standards (which is what he's here to be judged as)
> 
> ...


Refers to me as an internet tough guy then insults my sexuality , you homophobic ? Sorry mate guess it's not just people who are trying to work hard to compete with daily life aswell as there goals who insult you apparently it's people of different sexual orientation to! Quite insulting and embarrassing ,

I've made no internet tough guy comments toward you infact you've made them towards me , I've noticed your attitude has increasingly changed over the last few months your turning into a real self loving git , as many people have stated already to come in here and insult someone so close to there ambition is demoralising and embarrassing , I hope your ashamed , I doubt it will be long until your other half comes in to defend you which is great , but again she just mimics your opinion would be nice to hear her own

Next time how about being nice to people and supportive , because I've bet "it" certainly put a few people off you and changed there minds about how much respect they did have for you

Read it again , I believe spelling mistakes are allowed , I give an honest kind comment and I'm cluttering the journal , you insult him and accuse me lol

Makes sence , nice invite to pm , is that part of your internet tough guy persona you accused me off? Pot kettle etc etc , quite the hypocrite aren't you darling


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Duppy said:


> Refers to me as an internet tough guy then insults my sexuality , you homophobic ? Sorry mate guess it's not just people who are trying to work hard to compete with daily life aswell as there goals who insult you apparently it's people of different sexual orientation to! Quite insulting and embarrassing ,
> 
> I've made no internet tough guy comments toward you infact you've made them towards me , I've noticed your attitude has increasingly changed over the last few months your turning into a real self loving git , as many people have stated already to come in here and insult someone so close to there ambition is demoralising and embarrassing , I hope your ashamed , I doubt it will be long until your other half comes in to defend you which is great , but again she just mimics your opinion would be nice to hear her own
> 
> Next time how about being nice to people and supportive , because I've bet td certainly put a few people off you and changed there minds about how much respect they did have for you


I'd love to see where this "self love" thing comes from....then I realise your mention of TD....crawl away.

The only person trying to get "my other half" involved is you - by constantly bringing her into the argument you're trying to create.

Congratulations on cluttering the journal, just pm me with your personally grievance or issues after you've stated your gripe with my posts. Myself and PHMG were already finished talking.

I fail to see how the majority of my posts don't offer advice and I usually wouldn't have said anything - criticism was on this occasion outed for the reasons stated. I was expecting a flexible dieting success.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> As above probably just because of the way the journal had been heading and until last night it was seeming as though everything was on track. Maybe I should've kept my mouth shut but when it's been led to believe and portrayed that this style dieting was "working" I was just shocked.


Get where your coming from,I think it's just the way people post..make jokes

About stuff,and can seem if not taking serious.

I think Marc is doing all he can to get in his best shape in his circumstances...

Work ,family..money play a big part ,baby on the way too..got to keep

Everyone happy which is hard as you know lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thing is though Bad Alan, the picture your commenting on is from like 3 weeks ago, I haven't actually done any proper update pics since then.

And I'd just like to point out than when I say "my way" I'm purely talking from the perspective that it will get me on the stage, not that it's the optimal way of dieting. Of course it isn't.

I'm not full on hardcore in my approach, but I don't feel that means I shouldnt present the package I can achieve, and then if I like it, work on achieving better next time.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Thing is though Bad Alan, the picture your commenting on is from like 3 weeks ago, I haven't actually done any proper update pics since then.
> 
> And I'd just like to point out than when I say "my way" I'm purely talking from the perspective that it will get me on the stage, not that it's the optimal way of dieting. Of course it isn't.
> 
> I'm not full on hardcore in my approach, but I don't feel that means I shouldnt present the package I can achieve, and then if I like it, work on achieving better next time.


Totally fair enough and everyone has their own goals, don't think anyone is ever happy with how they look really anyway.

Best of luck and enjoy it as I said earlier which I'm sure you will.

Have a nice meal out with all that bet money too lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Totally fair enough and everyone has their own goals, don't think anyone is ever happy with how they look really anyway.
> 
> Best of luck and enjoy it as I said earlier which I'm sure you will.
> 
> Have a nice meal out with all that bet money too lol.


...i'll be stocking up on nappies with the money :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Surprised Sean hasn't jumped in with some digs lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Surprised Sean hasn't jumped in with some digs lol


Why would he. I've supported him all along and I never say my way is better. Just that it's the way I've done it this time


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Why would he. I've supported him all along and I never say my way is better. Just that it's the way I've done it this time


Because of all the other times he's pulled you up on doing it the 'incorrect way' over the thread lol only joking anyway mate, let's get this thread back on track! How long till show day now?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Because of all the other times he's pulled you up on doing it the 'incorrect way' over the thread lol only joking anyway mate, let's get this thread back on track! How long till show day now?


 :lol: oh right. Well he will be in better nick on stage, so is right, but all good here.

7 days now. Just about to bang 3000mg of tren ace in my left glute

....and then hang myself!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Duppy said:


> Refers to me as an internet tough guy then insults my sexuality , you homophobic ? Sorry mate guess it's not just people who are trying to work hard to compete with daily life aswell as there goals who insult you apparently it's people of different sexual orientation to! Quite insulting and embarrassing ,
> 
> I've made no internet tough guy comments toward you infact you've made them towards me , I've noticed your attitude has increasingly changed over the last few months your turning into a real self loving git , as many people have stated already to come in here and insult someone so close to there ambition is demoralising and embarrassing , I hope your ashamed , I doubt it will be long until your other half comes in to defend you which is great , but again she just mimics your opinion would be nice to hear her own
> 
> ...


@badalan hope that clears it up , enjoy your personal attacking and insulting goals of 2014 breh


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> :lol: oh right. Well he will be in better nick on stage, so is right, but all good here.
> 
> 7 days now. Just about to bang 3000mg of tren ace in my left glute
> 
> ....and then hang myself!


3g? Light weight mate! Smash some dnp in and walk onstage shredded lol



Duppy said:


> @badalan hope that clears it up , enjoy your personal attacking and insulting goals of 2014 breh


Your like a dog with a bone mate lol let it go.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Duppy said:


> @badalan hope that clears it up , enjoy your personal attacking and insulting goals of 2014 breh


Yawn...


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Tbh I think your approach is spot on for your first comp. a mate of mine competed for the first time last week (came 2nd) and has spent all of 2014 losing a **** ton of fat. Granted he is the most determined f3cker you'll ever meet, looks amazing now and never once complained, but I can't imagine he will put himself through that again....

Edit - what I meant was getting up on stage will be a great self achievement in itself and give you an idea of whether it's something you wanna pursue further


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive eaten like u today dude! But thats cos i have earnt this


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ive eaten like u today dude! But thats cos i have earnt this
> 
> View attachment 157531


Yeah I've been reading your log all day mate. Get in!!! Well please for ya.

And great photo of your little one with the trophy.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ur gna enjoy next week mate . With ur chilled out mentality ita gna work in ur favour too! Trust me cool calm collected is the way forward


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Ur gna enjoy next week mate . With ur chilled out mentality ita gna work in ur favour too! Trust me cool calm collected is the way forward


I'll try mate. Slightly more concerned after the on-slaught of bad Alan earlier but I'll be ok :lol:

Going to be a very tough week for me but I'll try my absolute best.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha i to am an advocate of. If ur gna do summit put 100% in. Which is why im opting out of the finals as i dnt wna just participate.. Ide rather wait until i can bring a potential package that culd place. But respect to others who do it for fun/ experience. We all have dif approaches / ways of prioritizing things. .

No right or wrong too me. Just personally wuldnt spend 1/4 of my yr dieting to make up the numbers. But ive loved ur journal and approach and family head none the less. Just enjoy the day and stay relaxed . I got flustered and cost me a place


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha i to am an advocate of. If ur gna do summit put 100% in. Which is why im opting out of the finals as i dnt wna just participate.. Ide rather wait until i can bring a potential package that culd place. But respect to others who do it for fun/ experience. We all have dif approaches / ways of prioritizing things. .
> 
> No right or wrong too me. Just personally wuldnt spend 1/4 of my yr dieting to make up the numbers. But ive loved ur journal and approach and family head none the less. Just enjoy the day and stay relaxed . I got flustered and cost me a place


There is more to my personal journey in this than I'm willing to divulge at this time. It's quite personal, but will let you and others know after the show.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Can't believe you didn't mention the donuts on TM haha

Lmao at the suffering brigade. Next time mark make sure you suffer real real bad for this


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Few sufferers in here who didn't even get lean and made up the numbers :whistling:

First contest tho...oh just like Marc's

Smash it bro. Then forget about your posing thing and enjoy your newborn


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Surprised Sean hasn't jumped in with some digs lol


Me?

Each to their own. Marc has his way. I soon came round to that.. And was probably jelous of the condition he achieved with the food he consumed on refeed days. . I ate clean. Got what i considered pretty shredded. And did myself proud today.. I think marc will more than do himself proud too. I find his balance admirable. Not the best for achieving his best package for the show. But hes fully aware of that and i still think hes gma do pretty damn well

Im not a lapdog that backs up will. Im my own man :lol: I have my own opinion and views. I think everyone has their point here. . ... Neway. Marc.. Im having birthday Burger King tomo! Woop woop.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> Can't believe you didn't mention the donuts on TM haha
> 
> Lmao at the suffering brigade. Next time mark make sure you suffer real real bad for this


Was just a passing comment really. Didn't really want to make a huge thing of it, and don't forget the 10 piece bargain bucket too...

You know how it is mate. I fuc.k up sometimes.

Woke up very tight this morning after a perfect couple days. was a bit down yesterday with water retention and thinking I looked crap but this has cheered me right up.

Thing is, I'm being judged on condition and not posted a full body shot for 3 weeks :lol: Christ, can people please wait until they have at least seen me up there before ripping me to shreds and telling me not to bother :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Me?
> 
> Each to their own. Marc has his way. I soon came round to that.. And was probably jelous of the condition he achieved with the food he consumed on refeed days. . I ate clean. Got what i considered pretty shredded. And did myself proud today.. I think marc will more than do himself proud too. I find his balance admirable. Not the best for achieving his best package for the show. But hes fully aware of that and i still think hes gma do pretty damn well
> 
> Im not a lapdog that backs up will. Im my own man :lol: I have my own opinion and views. I think everyone has their point here. . ... Neway. Marc.. Im having birthday Burger King tomo! Woop woop.


Have a triple whopper mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Have a triple whopper mate.


Your Breakfast?lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Your Breakfast?lol


No mate. Want cling film skin by Saturday.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Have a triple whopper mate.


Wimp... 2 x xl double cheeseburger bacon meals


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> No mate. Want cling film skin by Saturday.


You going to eat any fish this week mate,or eating any turkey? That might help

Get a few more ounces off....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> You going to eat any fish this week mate,or eating any turkey? That might help
> 
> Get a few more ounces off....


I'll get some turkey mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> You going to eat any fish this week mate,or eating any turkey? That might help
> 
> Get a few more ounces off....


Yeah a McDonald fillet-o-fish and some Bernard Matthews turkey burgers 

@PHMG only messing. We all know there is more than one way to skin a cat, done a grand job so far.

I think we're all guilty of taking the internet too serious or we misinterpret what posts are actually saying.

Crack on mate and make the most of these last few weeks, do the mrs and foetus proud


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck mate. No optimal the way you have dieted but who gives a fcuk! You have a balance of this and your regular life. Wish you all the best with the comp mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

When is the show mofo and if that pic was from 3 weeks ago lets see an up to date one :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> When is the show mofo and if that pic was from 3 weeks ago lets see an up to date one :thumbup1:


He did the 3g of tren mate.....

View attachment 157554


0.1% BF


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> He did the 3g of tren mate.....
> 
> View attachment 157554
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work....Fail


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Link doesn't work....Fail


There is no link......



Can see it fine on my phone PMSL


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> There is no link......
> 
> View attachment 157559
> 
> ...


That's better :lol: that's seriously lean!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Was just a passing comment really. Didn't really want to make a huge thing of it, and don't forget the 10 piece bargain bucket too...
> 
> You know how it is mate. I fuc.k up sometimes.
> 
> ...


the last couple weeks are a real head fcuk mate. one day i think i look bang on and the next i dont! like saturday i had a cheat meal and weighed in this morning 5 pounds heavier but look tighter!

you excited now mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> the last couple weeks are a real head fcuk mate. one day i think i look bang on and the next i dont! like saturday i had a cheat meal and weighed in this morning 5 pounds heavier but look tighter!
> 
> you excited now mate?


I was feeling good until I was informed I'm 10% body fat and shouldn't bother and just go to the gym and enjoy it :lol:

Yeah I'm excited mate. Going to be fun and interesting. Put the work in this week and present the best package I can.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> When is the show mofo and if that pic was from 3 weeks ago lets see an up to date one 1:


Show is Sunday mate. I've not done any update ones but will later in the week. Get a layer of tan on too


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

All the best with this dude.......

Haters always gonna hate...... fu(k em.........


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

All the best for the show mate. Really enjoyed the journal personally :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> I was feeling good until I was informed I'm 10% body fat and shouldn't bother and just go to the gym and enjoy it :lol:
> 
> Yeah I'm excited mate. Going to be fun and interesting. Put the work in this week and present the best package I can.


who told yout that?! looking at progress pics from a few weeks back you should be lower than that!

you'll enjoy it mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> who told yout that?! looking at progress pics from a few weeks back you should be lower than that!
> 
> you'll enjoy it mate


Read the log back a few pages :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Read the log back a few pages :lol:


I've caught up now ha!

Ok my two pence worth. Most know that you have tried a few times to do prep but haven't actually made it due to one thing or another, so this time getting this close and actually getting up there then full marks to you mate, as now i can't take the ****!

But i do agree partially with Will. Last year was my first show and i dieted easily for 8 weeks and then we realised that if i carried on how i was going i would'nt look right up on stage and the last thing i wanted to do was make the numbers up after sacrificing so much and putting so many gruelling cardio and weights session in at the gym just to come last. So we changed diet radically and hit it hard, i will be honest and say i hated the last 4 weeks but i didnt give up and got up there and held my own. Now if it was me in your shoes i would of wanted to do the same and get up there in as good a condition i could and would make the hard choices of cutting out the ice cream and the cakes and KFC just so i know i could hold my own up there. After all it would only be for a few weeks of the year and after it you can eat as much as you want. I'm very much all or nothing, if i'm doing it then i want to do it properly and deliver the best i can.

From the last pic i seen i think you could be leaner but this is your first show and as you've said its a personal journey and the main thing in competing that is what should be focussed on. if you come 1st, 2nd or last as long as you are happy with how you look and feel like you've not let yourself down then that's all that matters.

Not trying to put a downer on you at all mate as you've done well to even get to this stage when so many don't have the mental fortitude to do it.

Enjoy this last week as much as you can do and enjoy being up there. Then back to the drawing board for the next one!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I've caught up now ha!
> 
> Ok my two pence worth. Most know that you have tried a few times to do prep but haven't actually made it due to one thing or another, so this time getting this close and actually getting up there then full marks to you mate, as now i can't take the ****!
> 
> ...


Yeah totally agree. I will be leaner than my last pics though and will be happy with the look I achieve vs the amount of sacrifice made.

My goal is to get up there and not look out of place, and I think I'll achieve that. After I've conquered that demon, I can then push it further next time if I like it.

Not everyone is of the mindset that you must win. I've never been like that. "It's the taking part that counts" is often thought of as a losers mentality, but if taking part can then help you to progress on to winning, then I feel its just as good idea to have a go even if you haven't manage to nail it.

And you might look at my diet and think it's easy, but trust me, I'm still fu.cked most days as my body seems to use so many calories just functioning.

Another thing to note is my blood glucose levels don't return to normal very fast. I often get full on hypo symptoms many times a day when dieting. This can cause me to just eat anything and quickly without thinking it through in a zombie like state. Not an excuse, just something to note.

I'm getting better at controlling that though through regular monitoring.

But all said and done, this is my hobby and I do feel I will present a package that represents what the classic class of bodybuilding is (or should be) about and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So many experts on dieting in this thread 

As @liam0810 you have made a few attempts to compete Marc so getting to this point and getting onstage is a step in the right direction and going from what i have seen and what you have said you will look the best you have done and that is the point to stepping onstage looking the best you have been.

so many claiming you should be this or that etc condition wise...yet you can write on the back of a stamp the amount of shows they have done......

All the best with the show mate, you have got further than i thought you would......enjoy it buddy


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Yeah totally agree. I will be leaner than my last pics though and will be happy with the look I achieve vs the amount of sacrifice made.
> 
> My goal is to get up there and not look out of place, and I think I'll achieve that. After I've conquered that demon, I can then push it further next time if I like it.
> 
> ...


100% agree with the winning mentalitly thing. i'm not like that. I've had people say to me "you think you'll win this time?" and my answer is that as long as i am better than last time then that's all that matters. Yes you are up against others but you have no idea who until you're on that stage and you can only compete against yourself.

You've done well getting this far mate and as said you've done what probably 99% of people who train will never do so you should be proud of that.

Good luck mate and enjoy ti and enjoy eating after it.

And @Pscarb you're right some who have commented can only put what they've acheived on the back of a stamp but does that mean that their points are not valid? If that's the case should those who have a long illustrisous career like yourself be the only ones who can give advice and pass judgement? after all we all have to start somewhere


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It's about the validity of that opinion that matters to be honest mate, everyone can give an opinion. Have all who have slated his condition achieved condition of a high standard themselves? Give an opinion but it means nothing if the person giving the opinion has not achieved better than the person there are slating, do you not agree??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> It's about the validity of that opinion that matters to be honest mate, everyone can give an opinion. Have all who have slated his condition achieved condition of a high standard themselves? Give an opinion but it means nothing if the person giving the opinion has not achieved better than the person there are slating, do you not agree??


In that case who are we talking about?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> In that case who are we talking about?


If I wanted to name names I would of done, why you feeling defensive


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> If I wanted to name names I would of done, why you feeling defensive


Wet...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Wet...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> It's about the validity of that opinion that matters to be honest mate, everyone can give an opinion. Have all who have slated his condition achieved condition of a high standard themselves? Give an opinion but it means nothing if the person giving the opinion has not achieved better than the person there are slating, do you not agree??


Not entirely mate as I won my show last year yet don't think my point is more valid then say Will's. If anything I would take Will's advice over most yet he is younger than me and not won a show but to me that doesn't matter


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Then we disagree mate, it's allowed lol I just find it funny Marc was getting criticised so much by guys who in my opinion have not done better, that's like a natural telling someone the best way to use steroids.....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Then we disagree mate, it's allowed lol I just find it funny Marc was getting criticised so much by guys who in my opinion have not done better, that's like a natural telling someone the best way to use steroids.....


Ok Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Ok Paul


You seem to be taking this as a personnel dig for some reason, there is nothing I can do about that as I have no influence over what you think..

My original comment was more of a general comment on the fact Marc is getting slated a week from his show which to be fair is not right.......it seems I have ruffled a few feathers for some reason


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> You seem to be taking this as a personnel dig for some reason, there is nothing I can do about that as I have no influence over what you think..
> 
> My original comment was more of a general comment on the fact Marc is getting slated a week from his show which to be fair is not right.......it seems I have ruffled a few feathers for some reason


At least stick by what you've said as let's face it who's it aimed at when I'm the only one being bitchy lol? Not really ruffled any feathers Paul you're allowed your opinion on physiques/achievements and the like and who you feel is allowed to comment etc.

If you read I've mentioned why I said what I did - I also said fair enough after he said his goal to just get on stage and that everyone's are different. I've also said maybe shouldn't have posted it a week out from his show BUT as I was backing Marc's approach up before and then saw the pic I commented as I did. Before this week the journal was painting a picture that everything was on track condition wise and his diet was "working".

I hope he will reign it in now and nail his last week and prove people like myself wrong for doubting him.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> At least stick by what you've said as let's face it who's it aimed at when I'm the only one being bitchy lol? Not really ruffled any feathers Paul you're allowed your opinion on physiques/achievements and the like and who you feel is allowed to comment etc.
> 
> If you read I've mentioned why I said what I did - I also said fair enough after he said his goal to just get on stage and that everyone's are different. I've also said maybe shouldn't have posted it a week out from his show BUT as I was backing Marc's approach up before and then saw the pic I commented as I did. Before this week the journal was painting a picture that everything was on track condition wise and his diet was "working".
> 
> I hope he will reign it in now and nail his last week and prove people like myself wrong for doubting him.


But my diet is working. I haven't quit and will be on stage??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> At least stick by what you've said as let's face it who's it aimed at when I'm the only one being bitchy lol? Not really ruffled any feathers Paul you're allowed your opinion on physiques/achievements and the like and who you feel is allowed to comment etc.
> 
> If you read I've mentioned why I said what I did - I also said fair enough after he said his goal to just get on stage and that everyone's are different. I've also said maybe shouldn't have posted it a week out from his show BUT as I was backing Marc's approach up before and then saw the pic I commented as I did. Before this week the journal was painting a picture that everything was on track condition wise and his diet was "working".
> 
> I hope he will reign it in now and nail his last week and prove people like myself wrong for doubting him.


my initial comment was not aimed at one person as i had just browsed over the last few pages.....you say it has not ruffled any feathers yet you keep going on about it....

but if you want to make it about your comments then we can, as i never really read any one post in real detail but have done now and to be fair in my opinion you are bang out of order giving your so called opinion about someones condition a week out from a show, why would you do that other than to be bitchy? i see no reason or validity in it......

whats it matter to you what picture he was painting?? who cares if you was backing his approach or not, i just don't get what his approach or how he made it out has anything to do with you?? are you his coach? how would you feel if someone messed with your head a week out from a show?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PHMG said:


> But my diet is working. I haven't quit and will be on stage??


exactly and from what i have read the last picture was 3 weeks ago??

All the best mate....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> my initial comment was not aimed at one person as i had just browsed over the last few pages.....you say it has not ruffled any feathers yet you keep going on about it....
> 
> but if you want to make it about your comments then we can, as i never really read any one post in real detail but have done now and to be fair in my opinion you are bang out of order giving your so called opinion about someones condition a week out from a show, why would you do that other than to be bitchy? i see no reason or validity in it......
> 
> whats it matter to you what picture he was painting?? who cares if you was backing his approach or not, i just don't get what his approach or how he made it out has anything to do with you?? are you his coach? how would you feel if someone messed with your head a week out from a show?


As many people do I left an opinion on a forum and their is crime in that? If you think so fair enough - whether I was happy with what I achieved or not I literally wouldn't give it the slightest bit of attention unless that persons opinion mattered to me...


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you look absalute sh1t aswell @PHMG HAHAHAH

Kidding on mate. Your a top bloke...take the **** on the chin. Get your new trainers on and go out a walk with the mrs...nothing better to clear the head.

All the best buddy


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> As many people do I left an opinion on a forum and their is crime in that? If you think so fair enough - whether I was happy with what I achieved or not I literally wouldn't give it the slightest bit of attention unless that persons opinion mattered to me...


You on low carbs or somthing recently or is that new Apollo tren dose being uped lol your right out for a fight RX better watch herself


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> As many people do I left an opinion on a forum and their is crime in that? If you think so fair enough - whether I was happy with what I achieved or not I literally wouldn't give it the slightest bit of attention unless that persons opinion mattered to me...


Reads to me like you're either jealous or just plain spiteful. Maybe you can give pscarb some prep advice next right before you try and teach your granny how to suck eggs. Get off your high horse sweetheart before you fall


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> As many people do I left an opinion on a forum and their is crime in that? If you think so fair enough - whether I was happy with what I achieved or not I literally wouldn't give it the slightest bit of attention unless that persons opinion mattered to me...


leaving an opinion on anything is everyones right on any forum, it is the timing of what you have said that i have issue with, like i said i fail to understand why you decide to air this opinion a week from the guys show?? why not just not say anything and raise it after his show??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> leaving an opinion on anything is everyones right on any forum, it is the timing of what you have said that i have issue with, like i said i fail to understand why you decide to air this opinion a week from the guys show?? why not just not say anything and raise it after his show??


As I've said before fair enough I probably should've done, I'm merely explaining why I did whether you think it's defensible or not.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Should keep me going for a few days.

So done 1hour 20mins cardio for the day and also a full body workout after work.

Then had a nice sauna which was very relaxing. Prepping food now and drinking my body weight in tea :lol: (fills me up and nice and warm inside for bedtime).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Old link and post by @rs007 but I've made turkey burgers out of turkey mince just like this before, bloody lovely!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bulking-cutting-recipes/69560-simple-turkey-burger-thing.html


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> Old link and post by @rs007 but I've made turkey burgers out of turkey mince just like this before, bloody lovely!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bulking-cutting-recipes/69560-simple-turkey-burger-thing.html


They are super, super tasty, as I said back then, very similar to a sort of McDs sausage flavour!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Old link and post by @rs007 but I've made turkey burgers out of turkey mince just like this before, bloody lovely!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bulking-cutting-recipes/69560-simple-turkey-burger-thing.html


Shi.t!!!!!!!!! I've cooked it now. Will do this tomorrow. Cheers mate.

Doesn't it just scream "EAT ME" though??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rs007 said:


> They are super, super tasty, as I said back then, very similar to a sort of McDs sausage flavour!


Well hello sweetheart!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

PHMG said:


> View attachment 157582
> 
> 
> Should keep me going for a few days.
> ...


Good stuff that mate I buy the same for my 10am meal every day! I make mine into home made chicken kebabs on skewers.. Wel tasty and feels like its naughty when it isn't


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> So many experts on dieting in this thread
> 
> As @liam0810 you have made a few attempts to compete Marc so getting to this point and getting onstage is a step in the right direction and going from what i have seen and what you have said you will look the best you have done and that is the point to stepping onstage looking the best you have been.
> 
> ...


Lol!

Back of a stamp!

Lol!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Man I think this must have been a good read...

Will catch up tomorrow


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Shi.t!!!!!!!!! I've cooked it now. Will do this tomorrow. Cheers mate.
> 
> Doesn't it just scream "EAT ME" though??
> 
> View attachment 157584


Looks disgusting mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Looks disgusting mate lol


X2 lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looks disgusting mate lol





R0BLET said:


> X2 lol


Just eaten first meal...it was tolerable haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Just eaten first meal...it was tolerable haha.


Not surprised lol

Throw some evoo on and mixed herbs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Not surprised lol
> 
> Throw some evoo on and mixed herbs


Yeah, I'm going to make tasty burgers with the mince tonight. Like c.hill posted that rs007 made.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Yeah, I'm going to make tasty burgers with the mince tonight. Like c.hill posted that rs007 made.


Yeah they looked like they would be goood (you know when your dieting when you get a little excited bout having turkey burgers lol)

I'm pretty sure the macros where based on turkey thigh mince as I'm sure turkey breast mince is leaner


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> Yeah they looked like they would be goood (you know when your dieting when you get a little excited bout having turkey burgers lol)
> 
> I'm pretty sure the macros where based on turkey thigh mince as I'm sure turkey breast mince is leaner


Yeah it is leaner by quite a bit.

I'm really looking forward to adding in some strawberry jam and oats on Friday morning ahaha now that is sad!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bail said:


> Yeah they looked like they would be goood (you know when your dieting when you get a little excited bout having turkey burgers lol)
> 
> I'm pretty sure the macros where based on turkey thigh mince as I'm sure turkey breast mince is leaner


Yeah it has fcuk all fat per 100g alone 10g.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Just eaten first meal...it was tolerable haha.


mate you need to get some walden farms sauces, helps for the last few weeks of prep. taste like aids rest of the time but good for when needed.

how you feeling a few days out now?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> mate you need to get some walden farms sauces, helps for the last few weeks of prep. taste like aids rest of the time but good for when needed.
> 
> how you feeling a few days out now?


Na, food is ok to be fair. Only a few days.

Low energy levels combined with crazy low energy levels (blood glucose issue).

But overall I feel good mentally. Just going low carb until Thursday combined with full body workouts and then reintroduce carbs. So no crazy protocol or anything.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Na, food is ok to be fair. Only a few days.
> 
> Low energy levels combined with crazy low energy levels (blood glucose issue).
> 
> But overall I feel good mentally. Just going low carb until Thursday combined with full body workouts and then reintroduce carbs. So no crazy protocol or anything.


the low energy is horrible aint it mate. i'm knackered all the time at the moment but keep thinking its not long now. 2 weeks saturday.

couple days low carbs will be easy mate, just dont watch British Bake Off wednesday! I keep torturing myself by watching it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> the low energy is horrible aint it mate. i'm knackered all the time at the moment but keep thinking its not long now. 2 weeks saturday.
> 
> couple days low carbs will be easy mate, just dont watch British Bake Off wednesday! I keep torturing myself by watching it!


Accidentally walked down the bakery section in Tesco at lunch.....the f.ucking smell.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Accidentally walked down the bakery section in Tesco at lunch.....the f.ucking smell.


Last year mate i did no carbs, no fats for nearly 4 weeks. I walked down the bakery aisle probably twice a day and nearly cried every time!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Last year mate i did no carbs, no fats for nearly 4 weeks. I walked down the bakery aisle probably twice a day and nearly cried every time!


....yeah, that's full on gay.

Emotions are for ****'s....


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just finished off this



Dread to think how my body is coping gaining 10 kg in 2 days haha



Still 2 more bday cakes to go!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Just finished off this
> 
> View attachment 157629
> 
> ...


Haha. 12 portions?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

1!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Just finished off this
> 
> View attachment 157629
> 
> ...


Haha. Go easy mate. Big weight gain will make your BP shoot up.

And you can actually put fat on very fast at the body fat level you got to.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its mainly water weight mate im like a sponge. Dnt u worry about me . Im following orders. And ive not been sent in the wrong direction yet .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Its mainly water weight mate im like a sponge. Dnt u worry about me . Im following orders. And ive not been sent in the wrong direction yet .


Haha. "I order you to eat cake" :lol:

Mrs' bday today so there is going to cake flying about everywhere tonight.

Must stay strong ha.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> the low energy is horrible aint it mate. i'm knackered all the time at the moment but keep thinking its not long now. 2 weeks saturday.
> 
> couple days low carbs will be easy mate, just dont watch British Bake Off wednesday! I keep torturing myself by watching it!


You doing Leeds?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> You doing Leeds?


yes mate, classics.you?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Its mainly water weight mate im like a sponge. Dnt u worry about me . Im following orders. And ive not been sent in the wrong direction yet .


Lol when your ankles swell up and you feel like getting out of bed will rip muscles you'll wish you'd gained a slow n steady weight...

I went from 77k to 92k in 2 days post show once...

by day 3 or 4 I felt like I had suffered a stroke!

Actually I may have lol


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol when your ankles swell up and you feel like getting out of bed will rip muscles you'll wish you'd gained a slow n steady weight...
> 
> I went from 77k to 92k in 2 days post show once...
> 
> ...


That night sweats and nose bleeds...yeah never again!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> yes mate, classics.you?


I'm doing the finals now bud

Qualled at kent klassic on 24th last month.

Was planning on shows late October time but as was in 1/2 decent nick and the show was only an hr away I thought... well I'm free that weekend so 2 weeks out signed up and qualled...

So on to Nottingham now


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ConP said:


> That night sweats and nose bleeds...yeah never again!


Oh mate...

The nose bleeds...

Did you ever get to the point you couldn't move?

I think I had so much sub q water that it was actually pressing on nerves and was restricting movement!

Wonder what my bp was at the time... didn't have a monitor back then...

Oh how reckless I was...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> I'm doing the finals now bud
> 
> Qualled at kent klassic on 24th last month.
> 
> ...


Well done mate. Is it under 80's you're dong? You feeling confident? I remember the Brits a couple years ago and think you weren't happy with how it went


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha yeh mid day today i cleaned the food right up. Was a birthday blow out yday and kinda just went until i wasnt sure if i wuld be sick. That was enough to make me calm dwn lol . Im actually looking forward to clean foods. I was on a set meal plan so it was set food. Im hoping ill have a bit of variety now and make up meals to certain macros with any clean foods i can. That being said... I got the results i wanted so probably do whateva is thrown at me . . Always a bonus to have variety tho .


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

big_jim_87 said:


> Oh mate...
> 
> The nose bleeds...
> 
> ...


I bet I caused some kidney damage when I did that.

Went from 210lb on stage to 240lb in a week.

Had to change my shirt 10 times in one night due to the sweats....felt like death.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Well done mate. Is it under 80's you're dong? You feeling confident? I remember the Brits a couple years ago and think you weren't happy with how it went


Thanks bud

Wasn't happy mate no...

Na u80 has long gone lol sitting at 89k atm

Was almost happy with condition when I dropped to 87k the night before quals... Then messed a few things up and dropped to 85k looking smaller flatter and smoother... think cutting water completely f##ks me over.

Think I'll bring a good condition 85k or so.

Confident... Not massively as 1st time u90... will be good to see how I fit the class...

Was biggest in my line up of 8 at kent so dnt think size is an issue now...

Bring a dry package and I should at least look the part!

Shouldn't look out of place imo but we will see how the next 5-6 weeks go


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ConP said:


> I bet I caused some kidney damage when I did that.
> 
> Went from 210lb on stage to 240lb in a week.
> 
> Had to change my shirt 10 times in one night due to the sweats....felt like death.


I was gonna go AnE with kidney pains... pain subsided so didn't... Again silly looking back and now as a more responsible guy and dad I would have gone...

Had them checked since and it's all fine tho...


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> I was gonna go AnE with kidney pains... pain subsided so didn't... Again silly looking back and now as a more responsible guy and dad I would have gone...
> 
> Had them checked since and it's all fine tho...


Explains a few things!

And on another note genuinley excited to see what u bring to finals jim. Quite the brown noser of u and your work/ and personality through the forums .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> Explains a few things!
> 
> And on another note genuinley excited to see what u bring to finals jim. Quite the brown noser of u and your work/ and personality through the forums .


Lol

Thanks a lot mate

Well Iv actually started talking a good prep guy about my last week...

Will be working with a real good knowledgeable guy in my final weeks...

Will reveal all in my journal when it's all finalised


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jesus Christ. What has my life become :lol: just look at the other meals haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Jesus Christ. What has my life become :lol: just look at the other meals haha.
> 
> View attachment 157651


I see a desert menu...... Resist!! :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its a few days lol get over it :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I was on sh1t like that for 14 weeks. With no potato!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I was on sh1t like that for 14 weeks. With no potato!


No potato! Fùck that lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> I was on sh1t like that for 14 weeks. With no potato!


What a bell end :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I see a desert menu...... Resist!! :lol:


Not even interested mate. I'm getting tighter and tighter each morning so want to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, lovely birthday meal for the wife. S.hit got real very fast....so I got the f.uck out of there haha

Kate said excuse her bloated pregnant face lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Guy photo bombing in the back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Well, lovely birthday meal for the wife. S.hit got real very fast....so I got the f.uck out of there haha
> 
> Kate said excuse her bloated pregnant face lol.
> 
> View attachment 157654


Mmmmmmmmmm kate..........


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Not even interested mate. I'm getting tighter and tighter each morning so want to keep the ball rolling.


Imagen if you had done this from day one... You'd be peeled lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm kate..........


Cake or kate though?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Cake or kate though?


Hmmmm that's a hard one mate.

In current state I would use kate to get some of this chub off me for cardio.

In a dieted state she wouldn't even get a look in, no matter how big her pregnant boobs must be right now, would he cake all the way!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Imagen if you had done this from day one... You'd be peeled lol


Errr.....yeah f.uck THAT!!!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Last cardio session and shower done.

2 hours total cardio for the day, plus site work.

And a full body cardio session with over 300 reps in 15 minutes :lol:

Was completely blowing out my ass, but was all the time I had available before the birthday meal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Boss just had me up in the office for a "chat". Was panicking thinking what have i done.

Said as a nod to my hard work and willingness, the company are going to give me full pay for 2 weeks after the baby is born whilst on maternity. Well nice of them. Load off my mind.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good to see things are going well. Looking good. Not long now!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

@PHMG

wheres your recipe for the curried potato pieces mate, i cant find the bloody thing and im sure it was your recipe.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aqualung said:


> @PHMG
> 
> wheres your recipe for the curried potato pieces mate, i cant find the bloody thing and im sure it was your recipe.....


Basically, get your amount of potatoes for the day, microwave them for 14 mins on full power.

Get a pan hot with a drizzle of olive oil. Hack up the microwaved potato into chuncks and put into pan (drizzle the oil just before you put in the potatoes as olive oil has a low smoking temperature).

Flick the potatoes about every so often to get the edges crispy, then drizzle some more olive oil onto potato when nearly done and sprinkle on curry powder to desired taste.

Job done. Can add some lighter than light mayo to for a more creamy consistency.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So that's the final full body workout done. Training stopped now.

Did 500 reps spread over all muscle groups on 40g carbs.

Re introducing carbs again tomorrow. Will do 300g a day for 3 days from oats, potato and fruit.

Keeping cardio in until Friday evening though. My cardio instant intensive and is actually quite enjoyable for me and relieves stress...not that I really get stressed :lol:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> So that's the final full body workout done. Training stopped now.
> 
> Did 500 reps spread over all muscle groups on 40g carbs.
> 
> ...


Isn't fruit fructose that is sotred in the liver rather than in the muscle as gkycogen?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bail said:


> Isn't fruit fructose that is sotred in the liver rather than in the muscle as gkycogen?


Yep. But bananas for whatever reason fill me out a treat. Potassium possibly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shouldn't you get two weeks full pay on paternity leave anyway?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Shouldn't you get two weeks full pay on paternity leave anyway?


Nope. Companies only have to give statuary pay. Which is like 100 quid a week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Nope. Companies only have to give statuary pay. Which is like 100 quid a week.


Yeah it's pants something like £130!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was 82.6kg yesterday before carb up. Weight limit is 84.4kg.

300g carbs went in from oats, jam, bananas and potato only.

Woke up this more 82.0kg and in the best condition of my life. Pretty f.ucking happy to say the least.

Upping carbs to 500g today and also another litre of water. Getting well exciting now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Was 82.6kg yesterday before carb up. Weight limit is 84.4kg.
> 
> 300g carbs went in from oats, jam, bananas and potato only.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, pics? Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good, pics? Lol


Tomorrow mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good, pics? Lol


This was last night though. Flattering angle and lighting mind you.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> This was last night though. Flattering angle and lighting mind you.
> 
> View attachment 157789


Look good to me, be good to see on the comp day 

@Contest is doing the same show and class as you isn't he?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Look good to me, be good to see on the comp day
> 
> @Contest is doing the same show and class as you isn't he?


Yeah thinks. Hes much leaner mind you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Yeah thinks. Hes much leaner mind you


He has nailed his condition hasn't he, could all change comp day.

Will be good to see you pair side-by-side


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it next weekend you are putting on the budgie smugglers?

looking good but the way!


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

looking good mate. I was following some of the journals before signing up and i liked your balanced approach.

One question though, shouldn't you be reducing water intake now? I might have it back to front but i thought you up the water and take lots of vit c than reduce the water just before show


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not long now mate - best of luck


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigNiggaThor said:


> looking good mate. I was following some of the journals before signing up and i liked your balanced approach.
> 
> One question though, shouldn't you be reducing water intake now? I might have it back to front but i thought you up the water and take lots of vit c than reduce the water just before show


Reduce water tomorrow mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Is it next weekend you are putting on the budgie smugglers?
> 
> looking good but the way!


Sunday mate


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Reduce water tomorrow mate.





PHMG said:


> Sunday mate


ah.. makes sense. I thought the show was tomorrow. Best of luck mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Sunday mate


how you feeling mate? you looking forward to it? will be good to see you and Dally (contest) both up there


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck for Sunday.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> how you feeling mate? you looking forward to it? will be good to see you and Dally (contest) both up there


Feel great mate. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, one day out then :lol:

This has been a 4 year prep and im finally there. You've never truly quit until you stop trying.

Im going to drop a ton of water over night and tighten out more, but here is how im looking today. 82.6kg (no tan on face :lol: )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

And here is some more with natural light from the window:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Well done,pics look quality,great back double bi... hit that a few

Times on the stage tomoz...great condition for your first show.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow 

Who does those eyebrows lol

Enjoy the day


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Well done,pics look quality,great back double bi... hit that a few
> 
> Times on the stage tomoz...great condition for your first show.


Should be better tomorrow mate. I've currently got 6 litres of water in me :lol: Stopping in an hour.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck tomorrow
> 
> Who does those eyebrows lol
> 
> Enjoy the day


I do the eyebrows mate. It's either that or look like a caveman.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Best of luck tomorrow buddy  :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good lucks mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PHMG said:


> I do the eyebrows mate. It's either that or look like a caveman.


What's the plan then between now and tomorrow mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What's the plan then between now and tomorrow mate?


Get bag ready. add more tan. Relax. Sleep.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Should be better tomorrow mate. I've currently got 6 litres of water in me :lol: Stopping in an hour.


What's your food intake today been ,lots of carbs or have you cut back

On them today...you look pretty tight to me anyhow....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> What's your food intake today been ,lots of carbs or have you cut back
> 
> On them today...you look pretty tight to me anyhow....


Yesterday after planned food, I looked flat, so added a couple of hundred more. Woke up smooth haha.

So had much much less today and upped water and getting tighter and tighter as the day goes, but not flat. so all looking good.

All knew though isn't it so not going to be perfect. Learning process.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well ya stringy sh1t.... 

Good luck tomorrow power house, bring home the gold bud, looking amazing :thumb:


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow enjoy every moment of it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow mate! All the best!

Sort them eyebrows out!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck tomorrow mate! All the best!
> 
> Sort them eyebrows out!


They are sorted


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck fella!!!

Got some nice veinage going on in the front double bi shot in natural light!!!!!

I would say enjoy the post show food but you've done that all prep:lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck pal fair play for doing it its more than many achieve


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Best of luck for tomorrow mate, you look in great condition!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good luck. Looking awesome! Go and smash it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck fella!!!
> 
> Got some nice veinage going on in the front double bi shot in natural light!!!!!
> 
> I would say enjoy the post show food but you've done that all prep:lol:


Haha. To be fair, it may look that way on paper, but my food has selected ingredients. Yeah the odd fuc.k up, but been pretty good for the most part.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

All the best for tomorrow Marc:thumbup1:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck @PHMG mate.

Looking great. Might need to take you on as my coach lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dnt like the words good luck!!

ENJOY. The day Marc. Look tip top mate!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope all goes well today and you can enjoy the experience.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck for today buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

Best of luck!

Have you got your post show blowout ready?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Good luck for today Marc, hope all goes well for you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigNiggaThor said:


> Best of luck!
> 
> Have you got your post show blowout ready?


Already started lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck mate. Enjoy it!


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Goodluck mate!


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Look brilliant, have fun!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just seen on TM, 3rd in class and a British invite!!

Well done Marc!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like @PHMG got 3rd!!

Well done mate!

R


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

3rd! Excellent news. Well done mate. You gotta come back and do another now!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well done mate! Chuffed for ya


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

WEHRY. I knew ude do well! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that was fuc.king awesome. :lol:

3rd. British invite. In a line up of 9. Really good lineup. Was shocked to get a call back for top 3 to be honest. Was on my way out the pump up room haha :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Well that was fuc.king awesome. :lol:
> 
> 3rd. British invite. In a line up of 9. Really good lineup. Was shocked to get a call back for top 3 to be honest. Was on my way out the pump up room haha :lol:
> 
> View attachment 157985


Well done mate! You gonna do Brits?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done Marc, long time coming, but you finally did what you have been saying for years, you proved a lot of people wrong, including me, I never thought you would do it, I bet your well proud of yourself


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Well done mate! You gonna do Brits?


Not sure yet mate. Let this sink in first.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done Marc, long time coming, but you finally did what you have been saying for years, you proved a lot of people wrong, including me, I never thought you would do it, I bet your well proud of yourself


More pis.sed off I let fear get the better of me before. It was really fun to be honest. Not scary in the slightest.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes yes yes!!!!!!! Fcuking well done mate!!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there you go..well done :thumb: go for the big win next year!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good job @PHMG!!!!!

Glad you finally got up there mate:thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice work man top stuff


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wahey! Fcuking well done!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done. No stopping you now you've faced stepping up there.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Wahey! Fcuking well done!


your turn next!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mal said:


> your turn next!


I'm doing the Olympia this year mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I'm doing the Olympia this year mate!


Can believe it with how much you can eat. Be 300lb lean soon.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'm doing the Olympia this year mate!


lol,,ye I pulled out of that one too,need bigger legs!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done buddy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> I'm doing the Olympia this year mate!


And Hercules next ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done bud


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Will say it again, fvcking weel done mate!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> More pis.sed off I let fear get the better of me before. It was really fun to be honest. Not scary in the slightest.


I was same last year pal. Sh1tting it and then got up there and loved it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Feels so good after a FULL week of almost clean eating....


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

Well done mate


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well done fella

I wait patiently for @Bad Alan to pipe up with some "constructive criticism" discrediting the mans achievements :whistling:


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Feels so good after a FULL week of almost clean eating....
> 
> View attachment 157994


That looks good. I'm starving now


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

conquered ur demons and got a trophy to boot. must feel awesome man welldone


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can believe it with how much you can eat. Be 300lb lean soon.


Lmao if only it was that easy lol



sxbarnes said:


> And Hercules next ??


Maybe one day buddy!


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Well done fella
> 
> I wait patiently for @Bad Alan to pipe up with some "constructive criticism" discrediting the mans achievements :whistling:


and I think a lot of us await his apology

well done phmg, looked good up there (nohomo)


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Although on your other log we gave you a little bit of ribbing at times we all supported you.

On this thread you had a couple of real dicks pipe up....great to see you shut them up!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Gh15 is very proud of you Marc. Enjoy the rest of your day. Well deserved


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

proved haters wrong and got a trophy aswell.

congrats man!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Gh15 is very proud of you Marc. Enjoy the rest of your day. Well deserved


Who??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be feeling a bit of a **** right now if I'd been in your journal acting like a bastard and belittling your attempts. Thankfully I havent so well done


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I would be feeling a bit of a **** right now if I'd been in your journal acting like a bastard and belittling your attempts. Thankfully I havent so well done


Haha. It's all good mate.

In his defence, I don't think he "got" my mentality. I just wanted to see if I enjoyed the day. What's the point in suffering if you don't even know if you like the prize at the end.

I now know I love it and also exactly what to do next time. And to be honest, I still wouldn't suffer. I'd just not eat any sh.it. but that's not rocket science is it pretty obvious to anyone.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Haha. It's all good mate.
> 
> In his defence, I don't think he "got" my mentality. I just wanted to see if I enjoyed the day. What's the point in suffering if you don't even know if you like the prize at the end.
> 
> I now know I love it and also exactly what to do next time. And to be honest, I still wouldn't suffer. I'd just not eat any sh.it. but that's not rocket science is it pretty obvious to anyone.


sorry I wasn't referencing anyone in particular, I was just saying it would be really bad if someone did that. yes.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> sorry I wasn't referencing anyone in particular, I was just saying it would be read bad if someone did that. yes.


 :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

So now you have done the show... what is your next goal? Do the Brits or another show? a nice long lean bulk to take advantage of the rebound?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

musclemate said:


> So now you have done the show... what is your next goal? Do the Brits or another show? a nice long lean bulk to take advantage of the rebound?


I'll be doing the same show next year (liked the set up and venue and well done in my opinion). Qualify again and do Brits.

So that's one year to add a couple of kg of muscle and then nail my diet next time.

I want full focus on my wife and baby now.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Great result and well deserved!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

PHMG said:


> I'll be doing the same show next year (liked the set up and venue and well done in my opinion). Qualify again and do Brits.
> 
> So that's one year to add a couple of kg of muscle and then nail my diet next time.
> 
> I want full focus on my wife and baby now.


Fairplay marc . Massive welldone . And i wuldnt expect u to do the brits . Ur a level headed dude and what with baby due soon.

Once again . Welldone and enjoy the rebound/ rest of the time with bump


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. Enjoy that rebound. Happy days!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No rebound guys. No need. Back to normal food tomorrow....ice cream and burgers then :lol:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Good job man, nice trophy!


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Well done. Inspirational and a double Glute spread to the face of your detractors.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What class did you do mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> What class did you do mate?


Classic class mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PHMG said:


> Well that was fuc.king awesome. :lol:
> 
> 3rd. British invite. In a line up of 9. Really good lineup. Was shocked to get a call back for top 3 to be honest. Was on my way out the pump up room haha :lol:
> 
> View attachment 157985


now look at that mate, guess your way really was one suited to you....British invite is awesome buddy......huge congrats


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PHMG said:


> I'll be doing the same show next year (liked the set up and venue and well done in my opinion). Qualify again and do Brits.
> 
> So that's one year to add a couple of kg of muscle and then nail my diet next time.
> 
> *I want full focus on my wife and baby now*.


awesome mate and this is what will set you apart from the wannabes


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> now look at that mate, guess your way really was one suited to you....British invite is awesome buddy......huge congrats


And plenty of room for improvement too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Classic class mate.


Yep. Glad I didn't decide to compete this year then lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great result there mate, bet you feel fantastic!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations and placing and also getting an invite to the finals.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Adz said:


> Great result there mate, bet you feel fantastic!


Yeah mate. Main reason is because it gives me a clear goal in the gym for at least a year. That sort of motivation is incredibly valuable and will just make me improve with ease.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Yeah mate. Main reason is because it gives me a clear goal in the gym for at least a year. That sort of motivation is incredibly valuable and will just make me improve with ease.


SO when will you be collecting your winnings? and are you gonna spend it on ice cream?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So post show blowout has resulted in a huge weight gain of.......1kg.

Back on potato, chicken, eggs, ice cream and burgers now. I've got a few areas to bring up. Chest, hams and arms and will be focusing on this over the "off season" (finally, I can actually say that haha). I think this will make my physique better and more like the 70's style guys.

Great motivation.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> SO when will you be collecting your winnings? and are you gonna spend it on ice cream?


Collected some already. Will remind them later. Con paid me at like a week out haha.


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

You going to keep logging your training and diet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BigNiggaThor said:


> You going to keep logging your training and diet


Yes mate. Will start an off season journal at some point when I've come up with a plan.

Food, diet and training will be 70's style. After all, that's the physique I'm all about. So will be researching before I start and applying things to me personally.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done dude!! My mate Warren won your class. You all looked mint.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Well done dude!! My mate Warren won your class. You all looked mint.


He was a nice guy. I'll actually diet for the next show and do better hopefully.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

defdaz said:


>


No disrespect to the winner but second place looks like he dominates in that pose!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ConP said:


> No disrespect to the winner but second place looks like he dominates in that pose!


Sh.it....that's one of my best poses....should have hit it next to them.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


>


Awesome. Got any more?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Sh.it....that's one of my best poses....should have hit it next to them.


Yeah you hit the wrong pose there!

That pose is to show razor conditioning....seeing that you lacked that a more "muscle" pose like the lat spread would have been better lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ConP said:


> Yeah you hit the wrong pose there!
> 
> That pose is to show razor conditioning....seeing that you lacked that a more "muscle" pose like the lat spread would have been better lol


Did a side chest as well.

Never mind. All part of the learning isn't it. I'll be razor next time con. I know what it's all about now and know it's worth a little bit of suffering even only for those 15 minutes.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Did a side chest as well.
> 
> Never mind. All part of the learning isn't it. I'll be razor next time con. I know what it's all about now and know it's worth a little bit of suffering even input for those 15 minutes.


Hey I don't have a single bad word to say about what you did.

It all ended just like I thought.

Well done again!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you know the weight of the guy who came second? You all look cracking


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> Do you know the weight of the guy who came second? You all look cracking


No idea mate.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

ConP said:


> No disrespect to the winner but second place looks like he dominates in that pose!


I agree. Wozza looked phenomenal from the side though, a lot more thickness.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I agree. Wozza looked phenomenal from the side though, a lot more thickness.


Yeah I agree. He was def the winner. Just not on that particular pose.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PHMG said:


> Awesome. Got any more?


http://flexpose.flexonline.co.uk/2014/MIDLANDS-CHAMPIONSHIPS/Classic-Bodybuilding/


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PHMG said:


> Did a side chest as well.
> 
> Never mind. All part of the learning isn't it. I'll be razor next time con. I know what it's all about now and know it's worth a little bit of suffering even only for those 15 minutes.


You already had your trophy by that point, it was all gravy :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So you beat an old member on here, I forget his name, dazc? He has done the Brits a fair few times from memory and sure he got top 6 last year.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you beat an old member on here, I forget his name, dazc? He has done the Brits a fair few times from memory and sure he got top 6 last year.


Yeah. Chatted with him a few times. Nice guy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Yeah. Chatted with him a few times. Nice guy.


Done well mate. He is usually bang on the money with condition and symmetry, really nice physique actually. Don't think he posts on here anymore?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Congratulations on placing top 3 ! :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


>


Where did you get this photo mate? Is there the second one where im doing side chest?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PHMG said:


> Where did you get this photo mate? Is there the second one where im doing side chest?


From the ukbff facebook page mate. No, that's the only photo on there unfortunately.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

From warren's fb page...























































Found your side chest!!
































































Phew, knackered now!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks so so much mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

My pleasure mate :thumb:


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats @PHMG! Always been a fan of your physique. Good luck with your future goals


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

billly9 said:


> Congrats @PHMG! Always been a fan of your physique. Good luck with your future goals


Thank you mate 

New journal for off season and GAINZZZ!!!!!

Here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/276927-project-phmg-loading-01001110101001011-a.html


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done for placing on your first show, result


----------

